# kid



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

perché hai chiuso il 3d?
era una discussione molto interessante. anche io ho saputo solo dopo molti anni cose di mio marito che non sapevo assolutamente.
e ti capisco quando dici che ci sei rimasto di sasso. è successo anche a me. mi sembrava quasi di non riconoscermi più nell'idea che avevo di lui.
sembrano sciocchezze ma ti mandano fuori fase eccome.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché hai chiuso il 3d?
> era una discussione molto interessante. anche io ho saputo solo dopo molti anni cose di mio marito che non sapevo assolutamente.
> e ti capisco quando dici che ci sei rimasto di sasso. è successo anche a me. mi sembrava quasi di non riconoscermi più nell'idea che avevo di lui.
> sembrano sciocchezze ma ti mandano fuori fase eccome.


Dio ti benedica, mi sentivo una pecora nera, un alieno. grazie... come l'hai "superata"?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

A meno che non si tratti di cose veramente serie ed importanti io non la vedo così. Nel senso che a ma non importa sapere se il mio boy ha avuto 2 o 10 donne prima di me, l'importante è com'è adesso con me. Se non erro, Kid, tu parlavi dell'adolescenza di tua moglie, è passato tanto tempo. Non farti rovinare la vita da queste cose, goditela com'è oggi.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A meno che non si tratti di cose veramente serie ed importanti io non la vedo così. Nel senso che a ma non importa sapere se il mio boy ha avuto 2 o 10 donne prima di me, l'importante è com'è adesso con me. Se non erro, Kid, tu parlavi dell'adolescenza di tua moglie, è passato tanto tempo. Non farti rovinare la vita da queste cose, goditela com'è oggi.


Ma guarda che lo so anch'io che sono "stupidaggini". Però il venire a saperlo dopo anni non è bello, perchè l'argomento in passato è stato sicuramente affrontato più volte. Avevo un'idea sul passato di mia moglie ed ora mi sono "svegliato". Poi ripeto, io dò MOLTA importanza all'atto sessuale, quindi questa cosa mi pesa parecchio.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo so anch'io che sono "stupidaggini". Però il venire a saperlo dopo anni non è bello, perchè l'argomento in passato è stato sicuramente affrontato più volte. Avevo un'idea sul passato di mia moglie ed ora mi sono "svegliato". Poi ripeto, io dò MOLTA importanza all'atto sessuale, quindi questa cosa mi pesa parecchio.


 perchè ti pesa? non è forse la stessa donna di cui ti sei innamorato? non lo è comunque?....pensaci, è una sciochezza, non rovinarti l'animo per questo....conta ciò che lei è ora con te....il nostro passato non può sindacarlo nessuno....


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè ti pesa? non è forse la stessa donna di cui ti sei innamorato? non lo è comunque?....pensaci, è una sciochezza, non rovinarti l'animo per questo....conta ciò che lei è ora con te....il nostro passato non può sindacarlo nessuno....


Non lo so perchè mi pesa così tanto.... forse perchè non so se mi sarei innamorato di lei se avessi saputo certe cose?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi pesa così tanto.... forse perchè non so se mi sarei innamorato di lei se avessi saputo certe cose?


 perchè kid, ci si innamora a comando?


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi pesa così tanto.... forse perchè non so se mi sarei innamorato di lei se avessi saputo certe cose?


ma tu pensi davvero che avendo saputo prima che ha avuto più uomini di quelli che ti ha detto non ti saresti innamorato?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu pensi davvero che avendo saputo prima che ha avuto più uomini di quelli che ti ha detto non ti saresti innamorato?


E' una domanda difficile Brugola... non lo so sinceramente. Per Arsan: non ci si innamora a comando, questo è chiaro. Ci si innamora di quello che quella persona ti trasmette e il passato di una persona fa parte dell'insieme, o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dio ti benedica, mi sentivo una pecora nera, un alieno. grazie... come l'hai "superata"?


semplicemente rispostando l'asse sul presente però non è stato immediato. ma passerà anche a te in poco tempo.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' una domanda difficile Brugola... non lo so sinceramente. Per Arsan: non ci si innamora a comando, questo è chiaro. Ci si innamora di quello che quella persona ti trasmette e il passato di una persona fa parte dell'insieme, o no?


 
Sì è vero, il passato di una persona fa parte dell'insieme. Ma quello che ti avrà colpito in lei saranno state le sue qualità, il suo modo di essere con te, il suo carattere, la sua bellezza, etc. e tutte queste cose rimangono, sono lì x te che 6 diventato il suo uomo


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Aprile 2009)

scusa kid, non vorrei sembrare indiscreta, è solo per capire ...ma si tratta di così tanti uomini o solo di "qualcuno" in più rispetto a quelli di cui eri a conoscenza? nel primo caso in effetti per te potrebbe essere un po' traumatico, nel secondo caso ...nulla di eccezionale, e tu non c'eri.
un bacio affettuoso


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A meno che non si tratti di cose veramente serie ed importanti io non la vedo così. Nel senso che a ma non importa sapere se il mio boy ha avuto 2 o 10 donne prima di me, l'importante è com'è adesso con me. Se non erro, Kid, tu parlavi dell'adolescenza di tua moglie, è passato tanto tempo. Non farti rovinare la vita da queste cose, goditela com'è oggi.


forse non hai capito: non è quante donne o quanti uomini... ma il fatto di averlo saputo dopo esserci fatti una idea della persona che abbiamo sposato.
sembra niente ma è tantissimo.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sì è vero, il passato di una persona fa parte dell'insieme. Ma quello che ti avrà colpito in lei saranno state le sue qualità, il suo modo di essere con te, il suo carattere, la sua bellezza, etc. e tutte queste cose rimangono, sono lì x te che 6 diventato il suo uomo


Non fa una grinza il tuo discorso cara. Però è appunto un discorso di valori che ho io. Lei ora ha "smontato" quei valori in cui credo, anche se è acqua passata. Non è stata la persona che credevo che fosse... mi sento "preso in giro".

Tutto questo, ricordandomi sempre di quello che le ho fatto io.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse non hai capito: non è quante donne o quanti uomini... ma il fatto di averlo saputo dopo esserci fatti una idea della persona che abbiamo sposato.
> sembra niente ma è tantissimo.


Oro colato.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse non hai capito: non è quante donne o quanti uomini... ma il fatto di averlo saputo dopo esserci fatti una idea della persona che abbiamo sposato.
> sembra niente ma è tantissimo.


 
ho capito, è brutto sapere le cose dopo...l'ho imparato sulla mia pelle. ma l'idea della donna o dell'uomo che ami secondo me la fondi su ciò che è con te adesso


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> scusa kid, non vorrei sembrare indiscreta, è solo per capire ...ma si tratta di così tanti uomini o solo di "qualcuno" in più rispetto a quelli di cui eri a conoscenza? nel primo caso in effetti per te potrebbe essere un po' traumatico, nel secondo caso ...nulla di eccezionale, e tu non c'eri.
> un bacio affettuoso



Mi pesava già il fatto che avesse avuto 2 uomini... quando mi ha detto "cinque o sei" mi sono cadute le braccia.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pesava già il fatto che avesse avuto 2 uomini... quando mi ha detto "cinque o sei" mi sono cadute le braccia.


scusami se te lo chiedo. ma x te lei era la prima?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusami se te lo chiedo. ma x te lei era la prima?


La seconda. La prima l'ho avuta con una ex con la quale sono stato insieme 3 anni.


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non fa una grinza il tuo discorso cara. Però è appunto un discorso di valori che ho io. *Lei ora ha "smontato" quei valori in cui credo, anche se è acqua passata. Non è stata la persona che credevo che fosse... mi sento "preso in giro*".
> 
> Tutto questo, ricordandomi sempre di quello che le ho fatto io.


tanto per bilanciare le cose prova a pensare come si smonterebbe lei se sapesse del tuo tradimento.
cerca di allargare i tuoi pensieri.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pesava già il fatto che avesse avuto 2 uomini... quando mi ha detto "cinque o sei" mi sono cadute le braccia.


Io non ho mai contato quanti uomini ho avuto prima di mio marito, ma di certo c'è una sfera di privacy che tutti devono rispettare. Trovo anche irrispettoso che un uomo pretenda di sapere il numero. Magari lei conoscendoti ha ritenuto che non non potessi capire, come in effetti dimostri di non capire. Sei del Medioevo? Il passato ti da un'idea di come fosse la persona in passato, solo il presente di da l'idea della persona come è. Ti dirò di più, una persona che "si è sfogata" secondo me è molto più fedele di una che non l'ha fatto. Le storie di tradimento più squallide che ho sentito ultimamente erano proprio con ex santarelline sposate verigini. Veramente superficiale credere che il numero degli amanti ti dica chi è una persona. poco vo9lte mi scandalizzo, ma questa volta sono veramente scandalizzata.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tanto per bilanciare le cose prova a pensare come si smonterebbe lei se sapesse del tuo tradimento.
> cerca di allargare i tuoi pensieri.



Su quello ti dò pienamente ragione e non me ne dimentico, tranquilla. Proprio ieri notte ci ho pensato e mi son detto: se io provo questo per delle cose di 10 anni fa, quando non stavamo nemmeno insieme, pensa come si sentirebbe lei ora se le confessassi tutto....

Però non cambia che mi sento come se avessi ricevuto una mazzata in testa.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io non ho mai contato quanti uomini ho avuto prima di mio marito, ma di certo c'è una sfera di privacy che tutti devono rispettare. Trovo anche irrispettoso che un uomo pretenda di sapere il numero. Magari lei conoscendoti ha ritenuto che non non potessi capire, come in effetti dimostri di non capire. Sei del Medioevo? Il passato ti da un'idea di come fosse la persona in passato, solo il presente di da l'idea della persona come è. Ti dirò di più, una persona che "si è sfogata" secondo me è molto più fedele di una che non l'ha fatto. Le storie di tradimento più squallide che ho sentito ultimamente erano proprio con ex santarelline sposate verigini. Veramente superficiale credere che il numero degli amanti ti dica chi è una persona. poco vo9lte mi scandalizzo, ma questa volta sono veramente scandalizzata.


Cosa vuol dire "sei nel medioevo"? Non si può credere nella verginità come valore, o quantomeno nel valore di donare il proprio corpo solo quando si è innamorati davvero?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire "sei nel medioevo"? Non si può credere nella verginità come valore, o quantomeno nel valore di donare il proprio corpo solo quando si è innamorati davvero?


 
certo si può credere alla verginità come valore, ma non credi che in tal caso non dovrebbe essere a senso unico?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> certo si può credere alla verginità come valore, ma non credi che in tal caso non dovrebbe essere a senso unico?


Quando io l'ho persa, per me è stato un dono molto grande e ponderato, non semplicemente una cosa bella.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Sinceramente....no......
Mi viene in mente un tale che credeva nella verginità e voleva la brava ragazza vergine del suo paese. L'ha trovata, vergine ed illibata a 30 anni. L'ha sposata. Peccato che a lei il sesso non piace proprio, altrimenti col cavolo che arrivava vergine... direi io.....
Guarda caso rimpiange un'altra che aveva conosciuto che lo faceva impazzire, ridere, con cui aveva un grosso feeling anche a livello intellettuale, ma aveva un grosso difetto, secondo lui era un pò P** perchè aveva avuto tanti uomini e perchè le piacevano le gioie del sesso. 
Ora lui è infelice ed fa sesso ogni 3-4 mesi, rimapiange il suo gingillino sessuale che troppo tardi ha capito fosse invece una persona imprtante per lui. Lei invece è felicemente sposata, ha fatto il suo percorso, è fedele e vive le gioie della famiglia con lo stesso ardore con cui viveva le gioie del sesso.
Fare sesso è vita, è contatto con altri essere umani, è un esplodere di energia positiva e chi crede tanto al valore della verginità evidentemente da poco valore ad altre cose.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine, a volte la realtà è piu' beffarda di così. Ci si sposa vergini, e per questo si perdono per la strada uomini che sposano donne piu' disinibite...che appena "acchiappato il pollo" si chiudono in freezer!


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sinceramente....no......
> Mi viene in mente un tale che credeva nella verginità e voleva la brava ragazza vergine del suo paese. L'ha trovata, vergine ed illibata a 30 anni. L'ha sposata. Peccato che a lei il sesso non piace proprio, altrimenti col cavolo che arrivava vergine... direi io.....
> Guarda caso rimpiange un'altra che aveva conosciuto che lo faceva impazzire, ridere, con cui aveva un grosso feeling anche a livello intellettuale, ma aveva un grosso difetto, secondo lui era un pò P** perchè aveva avuto tanti uomini e perchè le piacevano le gioie del sesso.
> Ora lui è infelice ed fa sesso ogni 3-4 mesi, rimapiange il suo gingillino sessuale che troppo tardi ha capito fosse invece una persona imprtante per lui. Lei invece è felicemente sposata, ha fatto il suo percorso, è fedele e vive le gioie della famiglia con lo stesso ardore con cui viveva le gioie del sesso.
> Fare sesso è vita, è contatto con altri essere umani, è un esplodere di energia positiva e chi crede tanto al valore della verginità evidentemente da poco valore ad altre cose.



Io e mia moglie abbiamo una vita sessuale felice, appagante e felicemente perversa tra di noi. Ciò non toglie che io sia felice di averlo fatto praticamente solo con lei ed ero felice che anche lei lo avesse fatto poche volte prima di incontrarmi. 

Se per te donare il proprio corpo non è nulla, o se l'intimità per te è un bemne comune, non sarò di certo io a farti cambiare idea, tranquilla.

Ciao


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

In generale, è SBAGLIATO mercificare la verginità o la disinvoltura sessuale.

Siamo chi siamo sia che siamo monache di clausura o porno star. E in quante tale andiamo comprese e amate.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Un conto è far finta di essere disinibite, un conto è amare il sesso. Sono due cose diverse. Vero che un uomo deve essere bravo a capire la differenza e chi ha di fronte.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In generale, è SBAGLIATO mercificare la verginità o la disinvoltura sessuale.
> 
> *Siamo chi siamo sia che siamo monache di clausura o porno star. E in quante tale andiamo comprese e amate.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Ma cosa vuoi che capiscano dei ragazzi giovani....io lo dico sempre a mio figlio, CAVEAT! (specie gatte morte e chi te la sventola sotto il naso...)

Ma comunque. Non a tutti piace la fatalona, non a tutti piace la verginella.

Il mondo è bello perché è vario!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo una vita sessuale felice, appagante e felicemente perversa tra di noi. Ciò non toglie che io sia felice di averlo fatto praticamente solo con lei ed ero felice che anche lei lo avesse fatto poche volte prima di incontrarmi.
> 
> Se per te donare il proprio corpo non è nulla, o se l'intimità per te è un bemne comune, non sarò di certo io a farti cambiare idea, tranquilla.
> 
> Ciao


ma sai che mi è sorto il dubbio che volesse provocare una certa gelosia in te? nel senso che ha voluto sondare il terreno per vedere se sei ancora geloso?
io non la conosco... ma le donne ogni tanto hanno bisogno di conferme..


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Verena67 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In generale, è SBAGLIATO mercificare la verginità o la disinvoltura sessuale.
> ...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai che mi è sorto il dubbio che volesse provocare una certa gelosia in te? nel senso che ha voluto sondare il terreno per vedere se sei ancora geloso?
> io non la conosco... ma le donne ogni tanto hanno bisogno di conferme..


C'ho pensato pure io. Me lo meriterei pure, per carità. Ma temo non sia così. la cosa che però più mi fa incazzare, è che lei sostiene di aver tenuto sempre la stessa versione dei fatti, cosa per me assolutamente falsa!


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> soleluna80 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lei non ha nulla di più e nulla di meno. Ma come ti sentiresti se scoprissi che i libri di storia che hai letto fino a ieri e che hai fatto tuoi, in realtà riportavano falsità?
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Verena67 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In generale, è SBAGLIATO mercificare la verginità o la disinvoltura sessuale.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> C'ho pensato pure io. Me lo meriterei pure, per carità. Ma temo non sia così. la cosa che però più mi fa incazzare, è che lei sostiene di aver tenuto sempre la stessa versione dei fatti, cosa per me assolutamente falsa!


capisco il tuo stupore, ma non farne un dramma. 
certo che eri un bel bacchettone, eh... forse la tua posizione sui rapporti sessuali la ha un po'inibita nel dirti tutta la verità.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo una vita sessuale felice, appagante e felicemente perversa tra di noi. Ciò non toglie che io sia felice di averlo fatto praticamente solo con lei ed ero felice che anche lei lo avesse fatto poche volte prima di incontrarmi.
> 
> Se per te donare il proprio corpo non è nulla, o se l'intimità per te è un bemne comune, non sarò di certo io a farti cambiare idea, tranquilla.
> 
> Ciao


1) probabilemnte la vostra vita sessuale felice ed appagante la devi, almeno in parte al fatto che tua moglie ha avuto esperienza. Non volevo essere brutale, ma se ti ha detto prima 1-2 (1 o2? posso non ricordare se 43 o 44 ma ricordo se 1 o 2) e poi 6-8 (anche qui io ricorderei se 6 o 8) probabilemnte siamo nell'ordine della quindicina.
2) evidentemente tua moglie non dava alla verginità il valore che gli dai tu e ti ha detto 1-2 per non urtarti, ma ora sei felice con lei, no? lo hai detto tu, quindi ha fatto bene lei.
3) Secondo te se una persona dice di amare il sesso e non credere nella verginità, significa che ritiene donare il proprio corpo nulla? Evidentemente non ha i capito niente.


Non conosco la tua storia, ma mi pare di aver capito che hai tradito? Se è così anche questo rientra tra gli inconvenienti del poco sfogo pre-matrimoniale e se permetti se io non do valore al corpo tu non dai valore alle promesse che fai, cosa molto più grave.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> soleluna80 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lei non ha nulla di più e nulla di meno. Ma come ti sentiresti se scoprissi che i libri di storia che hai letto fino a ieri e che hai fatto tuoi, in realtà riportavano falsità?
> ...


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è stata la persona che credevo che fosse... mi sento "preso in giro".
> 
> Tutto questo, ricordandomi sempre di quello che le ho fatto io.


Ciao Kid, ti capisco, fa male. Come mai secondo te non te lo aveva mai detto prima?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, ti capisco, fa male. Come mai secondo te non te lo aveva mai detto prima?


ciao MK!

non gli ha detto tutto, forse, perché conosceva il suo modo di pensare riguardo al sesso. considerando che era giovanissima ci sta che avesse anche qualche timore a dirgli tutto.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> 1) probabilemnte la vostra vita sessuale felice ed appagante la devi, almeno in parte al fatto che tua moglie ha avuto esperienza. Non volevo essere brutale, ma se ti ha detto prima 1-2 (1 o2? posso non ricordare se 43 o 44 ma ricordo se 1 o 2) e poi 6-8 (anche qui io ricorderei se 6 o 8) probabilemnte siamo nell'ordine della quindicina.
> 2) evidentemente tua moglie non dava alla verginità il valore che gli dai tu e ti ha detto 1-2 per non urtarti, ma ora sei felice con lei, no? lo hai detto tu, quindi ha fatto bene lei.
> 3) Secondo te se una persona dice di amare il sesso e non credere nella verginità, significa che ritiene donare il proprio corpo nulla? Evidentemente non ha i capito niente.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per avermi insinuato ulteriori dubbi nel frattempo... Ma tu credi che a tutti faccia piacere sapere che il proprio partner ha fatto sesso con molte persone? Te lo domando perchè mi sembra che tu mi reputi una mosca bianca... conosco molte persone che la pensano come me.

Per quanto riguarda l'esperienza... posso solo dirti che nella coppia chi spinge di più per provare cose nuove è il sottoscritto... lascio il grosso dono dell'esperienza ad altri, grazie!

Sul fatto che io abbia tradito la promessa datale, mi tolgo il cappello e ti dico "hai ragione". Ripeto, non c'è giorno in cui non me ne penta.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, ti capisco, fa male. Come mai secondo te non te lo aveva mai detto prima?


Ciao bella! Come mai? E che ne so, ripeto: la cosa che mi fa più incazzare è che lei nega di non avermelo mai detto!


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao MK!
> 
> non gli ha detto tutto, forse, perché conosceva il suo modo di pensare riguardo al sesso. considerando che era giovanissima ci sta che avesse anche qualche timore a dirgli tutto.


Beh ma tirarlo fuori adesso avrà il suo perché... una tattica? Non ne faccio un discorso moralistico ma capisco come il nascondere una parte di sé al proprio compagno possa essere destabilizzante.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma tirarlo fuori adesso avrà il suo perché... una tattica? Non ne faccio un discorso moralistico ma capisco come il nascondere una parte di sé al proprio compagno possa essere destabilizzante.


Perchè questa cosa la capiamo solo in 3?


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao bella! Come mai? E che ne so, ripeto: la cosa che mi fa più incazzare è che lei nega di non avermelo mai detto!


Sei sicuro che sia la verità e non un modo per apparire meno scontata ai tuoi occhi? Pensaci Kid...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè questa cosa la capiamo solo in 3?


non è che la capite solo in 3 è che, a parer mio, sono altre le cose che destabilizzano o sporcano l'immagine di chi amiamo


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè questa cosa la capiamo solo in 3?


uno può anche (sforzandosi) capire che questa cosa ti abbia turbato, ma da un traditore  non riesco proprio a capire questa intransigenza


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma tirarlo fuori adesso avrà il suo perché... una tattica? Non ne faccio un discorso moralistico ma capisco come il nascondere una parte di sé al proprio compagno possa essere destabilizzante.


e chi lo sa?
andando tentoni mi viene da dire che lo ha detto solo ora perché sentiva il bisogno e la voglia di farlo. kid è complicato forte di suo e sua moglie, secondo me, ogni tanto ci prova gusto a dargli qualche scossa.
tutto regolare. lei è più viva di lui e secondo me un po' subisce questo suo essere troppo rigido.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi lo sa?
> andando tentoni mi viene da dire che lo ha detto solo ora perché sentiva il bisogno e la voglia di farlo. kid è complicato forte di suo e sua moglie, secondo me, ogni tanto ci prova gusto a dargli qualche scossa.
> tutto regolare. lei è più viva di lui e secondo me un po' subisce questo suo essere troppo rigido.


Forse sente il bisogno di rinnovare la propria immagine agli occhi di lui, visto il tradimento mezzo confessato di Kid...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che sia la verità e non un modo per apparire meno scontata ai tuoi occhi? Pensaci Kid...


Effettivamente la sensazione che ho ora è quella di stare insieme ad una persona nuova....


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente la sensazione che ho ora è quella di stare insieme ad una persona nuova....


 
kid, hai letto quel che ti ho scritto sul mio boy?


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente la sensazione che ho ora è quella di stare insieme ad una persona nuova....


hai letto cosa ti ha scritto del suo ragazzo soleluna?


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente la sensazione che ho ora è quella di stare insieme ad una persona nuova....


 
Kid tua moglie è una donna intelligente. E ti conosce bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente la sensazione che ho ora è quella di stare insieme ad una persona nuova....


e ti capisco eccome, guarda..
e non è nemmeno una questione di giudizio o pre-giudizio.. è che proprio ridiscuti l'idea che hai di quella persona. è un miscuglio di stupore e boh... insomma, quella roba lì.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> kid, hai letto quel che ti ho scritto sul mio boy?


L'ho letto si, scusa se non ti ho ancora risposto. Che dirti... sicuramente è una cosa più grossa... mi piacerebbe pensarla come te o come Shine sul passato sessuale, vi invidio.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè mi pesa così tanto.... forse perchè non so se mi sarei innamorato di lei se avessi saputo certe cose?


Una delle prime sere che siamo usciti il mio attuale uomo mi ha chiesto se avessi mai tradito. Gli ho detto la verità, ovviamente. E mi aspettavo che questo cambiasse la visione (un pò angelica all'inizio) che lui aveva di me, per cui gli dissi anche che era una cosa di cui mi ero pentita, rendendomi conto che era il sintomo di un problema di coppia. 
La sua risposta fu: non mi interessa, la donna di cui mi sono innamorato sei tu e questo ha di certo contribuito alla persona che sei, ma per me la nostra storia è una pagina nuova, non importa con chi e perchè sei stata tu o con chi e perchè sono stato io, quello che conta è quello che c'è da ora in poi. 
Parlare del passato aiuta a conoscersi, ma non a capirsi... Se cerchi di capire la persona che lei è oggi tramite il suo passato, fallisci: non potrai mai ricostruire i percorsi mentali e fisici di qualcuno!! Ad es una storia potrebbe avermi segnato per un dettaglio, di cui non ho nemmeno memoria, ma che oggi ritorna in me con le sue consguenze. Sono queste conseguenze e la persona che sono oggi che hanno valore, non quel dettaglio!


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti capisco eccome, guarda..
> e non è nemmeno una questione di giudizio o pre-giudizio.. è che proprio ridiscuti l'idea che hai di quella persona. è un miscuglio di stupore e boh... insomma, quella roba lì.


Si si, è proprio così.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> L'ho letto si, *scusa se non ti ho ancora risposto*. Che dirti... sicuramente è una cosa più grossa... mi piacerebbe pensarla come te o come Shine sul passato sessuale, vi invidio.


figurati.
Non è che io non dia valore al sesso o all'intimità (il mio ragazzo è stato il primo con cui l'ho fatto) ma dovresti cercare di dare un giusto peso a tutte le cose


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti capisco eccome, guarda..
> e non è nemmeno una questione di giudizio o pre-giudizio.. è che proprio ridiscuti l'idea che hai di quella persona. è un miscuglio di stupore e boh... insomma, quella roba lì.


Esattamente. Anche se forse ha detto la cosa giusta al momento giusto. Si sanno i luoghi comuni sulle amanti...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse non hai capito: non è quante donne o quanti uomini... ma il fatto di averlo saputo* dopo esserci fatti una idea* della persona che abbiamo sposato.
> sembra niente ma è tantissimo.


 forse è questo volersi fare l'idea tramite la conoscenza del passato (anzichè del presente) che è sbagliata?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> figurati.
> Non è che io non dia valore al sesso o all'intimità (il mio ragazzo è stato il primo con cui l'ho fatto) ma dovresti cercare di dare un giusto peso a tutte le cose


Ma che brava....


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dio ti benedica, mi sentivo una pecora nera, un alieno. grazie... come l'hai "superata"?


Caro Kid. Io un pò ti capisco.
Una volta avevo anche io scoperto delle cose su mio marito che riguardavano il suo passato. Un carissimo amico suo, pensando che io lo sapessi, mi aveva detto che come è con me non l'aveva mai visto prima e affermava che con me non si sarebbe mai comportato come con la sua ex. Insomma, alla fine è uscito fuori che l'aveva tradita ben due volte prima di lasciarla. Ci sono rimasta di cacca. Ma tanto eh!
E ti confesso che, in parte, è stato uno dei motivi che ha fatto peggiorare la crisi che già stavamo passando.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse è questo volersi fare l'idea tramite la conoscenza del passato (anzichè del presente) che è sbagliata?


Siamo le persone che siamo grazie al passato. E' il non rivelarsi subito che lascia l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma che brava....


brava e perchè? Se io dovessi mollarmi col mio boy è ovvio che il prossimo non sarebbe + il primo. Ogni cosa va fatta al momento giusto e x tua moglie lo era


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo una vita sessuale felice, appagante e felicemente perversa tra di noi. Ciò non toglie che io sia felice di averlo fatto *praticamente* solo con lei ed ero felice che anche lei lo avesse fatto poche volte prima di incontrarmi.
> 
> Se per te donare il proprio corpo non è nulla, o se l'intimità per te è un bemne comune, non sarò di certo io a farti cambiare idea, tranquilla.
> 
> Ciao


 a parte altre due?


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo le persone che siamo grazie al passato. E' il non rivelarsi subito che lascia l'amaro in bocca.


Ma certe cose che riguardano il nostro passato sono talemente personali che si tengono per sè.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma certe cose che riguardano il nostro passato sono talemnte personali che si tengono, appunto, per sè.


Però se rivelate poi fanno male...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo le persone che siamo grazie al passato. E' il non rivelarsi subito che lascia l'amaro in bocca.


anche perché, soprattutto all'inizio, non ci sono ancora tutti quegli ingranaggi incredibili, a livello psicologico, che a volte frenano dal dire tutto, dopo. all'inizio si è vergini in questo senso.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché, soprattutto all'inizio, non ci sono ancora tutti quegli ingranaggi incredibili, a livello psicologico, che a volte frenano dal dire tutto, dopo. all'inizio si è vergini in questo senso.


Sì, nella fase dell'innamoramento è così, o almeno dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uno può anche (sforzandosi) capire che questa cosa ti abbia turbato, ma da un traditore non riesco proprio a capire questa intransigenza


 lasciatemi però dire che kid non è intransigente in modo razionale: lui SA bene di non avere alcun diritto di fare il bacchettone, ma SI SENTE bacchettone, che deve farci?
D'altronde non è che l'ha lasciata per questo, ma chiede consiglio a noi, vuole parlare... capire il perchè del suo essere moralmente fermo all'età della pietra quando ti cervello sa benissimo che non ne ha diritto!


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> brava e perchè? Se io dovessi mollarmi col mio boy è ovvio che il prossimo non sarebbe + il primo. Ogni cosa va fatta al momento giusto e x tua moglie lo era


No vedi, mia moglie mi ha detto "son ostate solo trombate". E' quel solo che mi fa sentire distante, capisci? Io non la credevo così.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No vedi, mia moglie mi ha detto "son ostate solo trombate". E' quel solo che mi fa sentire distante, capisci? Io non la credevo così.


Kid io credo te l'abbia detto appositamente...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lasciatemi però dire che kid non è intransigente in modo razionale: lui SA bene di non avere alcun diritto di fare il bacchettone, ma SI SENTE bacchettone, che deve farci?
> D'altronde non è che l'ha lasciata per questo, ma chiede consiglio a noi, vuole parlare... capire il perchè del suo essere moralmente fermo all'età della pietra quando ti cervello sa benissimo che non ne ha diritto!


Ammazza oh, fai la maestra di professione?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid io credo te l'abbia detto appositamente...


Prego perchè sia davvero così....


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No vedi, mia moglie mi ha detto "son ostate solo trombate". E' quel solo che mi fa sentire distante, capisci? Io non la credevo così.


ok, ha una visione + aperta del sex ma quello che conta è che lei ti sia fedele ora che siete marito e moglie....10 anni fa tu non esistevi nemmeno nei suoi pensieri. secondo me questa è l'unica cosa di cui dovrebbe importarti


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Prego perchè sia davvero così....


Addirittura... Kid sei cambiato tu, perché non potrebbe essere cambiata lei?


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No vedi, mia moglie mi ha detto "son ostate solo trombate". E' quel solo che mi fa sentire distante, capisci? Io non la credevo così.


Vedi Kid...ti lamentavi che tua moglie era prevedibile e che dipendeva da te (il succo era questo). Ti ha dimostrato il contrario!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ammazza oh, fai la maestra di professione?
















 lassamo stà!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Una delle prime sere che siamo usciti il mio attuale uomo mi ha chiesto se avessi mai tradito. Gli ho detto la verità, ovviamente. E mi aspettavo che questo cambiasse la visione (un pò angelica all'inizio) che lui aveva di me, per cui gli dissi anche che era una cosa di cui mi ero pentita, rendendomi conto che era il sintomo di un problema di coppia.
> La sua risposta fu: non mi interessa, la donna di cui mi sono innamorato sei tu e questo ha di certo contribuito alla persona che sei, ma per me la nostra storia è una pagina nuova, non importa con chi e perchè sei stata tu o con chi e perchè sono stato io, quello che conta è quello che c'è da ora in poi.
> Parlare del passato aiuta a conoscersi, ma non a capirsi... Se cerchi di capire la persona che lei è oggi tramite il suo passato, fallisci: non potrai mai ricostruire i percorsi mentali e fisici di qualcuno!! Ad es una storia potrebbe avermi segnato per un dettaglio, di cui non ho nemmeno memoria, ma che oggi ritorna in me con le sue consguenze. Sono queste conseguenze e la persona che sono oggi che hanno valore, non quel dettaglio!


 kid, questo l'hai letto?


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Aprile 2009)

ma come siete andati sul discorso? e lei come te l'ha detto? mi sembra strano che dopo tanti anni se ne salti fuori con questa storia, usando anche un termine un po' sfrontato come "sono state solo trombate" ....mi sa che voleva provocare una reazione in te ..e difatti ...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vedi Kid...ti lamentavi che tua moglie era prevedibile e che dipendeva da te (il succo era questo). Ti ha dimostrato il contrario!


Lo so, è un castigo divino questo.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, questo l'hai letto?


Si stella, ho i brividi al pensiero di mettermi nei tuoi panni....


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma come siete andati sul discorso? e lei come te l'ha detto? mi sembra strano che dopo tanti anni se ne salti fuori con questa storia, usando anche un termine un po' sfrontato come "sono state solo trombate" ....mi sa che voleva provocare una reazione in te ..e difatti ...


Abbiamo passato la serata insieme ad un amico che ha passato l'adolescenza con lei e ridendo e scherzando mi ha fatto capire che insomma, proprio uno stinco di santa non era. Allora io gli ho detto " a dire il vero io conosco un'altra versione del suo passato"... finita la serata le ho chiesto se aveva qualcosa da dirmi in merito ed è saltato fuori il tutto. Le ho chiesto: "ma sei stata insieme a queste persone "extra"?" e lei "no, abbiamo solo trombato".


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato la serata insieme ad un amico che ha passato l'adolescenza con lei e ridendo e scherzando mi ha fatto capire che insomma, proprio uno stinco di santa non era. Allora io gli ho detto " a dire il vero io conosco un'altra versione del suo passato"... finita la serata le ho chiesto se aveva qualcosa da dirmi in merito ed è saltato fuori il tutto. Le ho chiesto: "ma sei stata insieme a queste persone "extra"?" e lei "no, abbiamo solo trombato".


mmmm....messa così ...in effetti per te deve essere stato un po' un colpo. direi che un po' capisco la tua reazione, anche se continua a sembrami eccessiva. eccessiva ma comprensibile, e anche fondata (per il mio modo di vedere)
ribacio


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si stella, ho i brividi al pensiero di mettermi nei tuoi panni....


 in che senso? non ho capito...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato la serata insieme ad un amico che ha passato l'adolescenza con lei e ridendo e scherzando mi ha fatto capire che insomma, proprio uno stinco di santa non era. Allora io gli ho detto " a dire il vero io conosco un'altra versione del suo passato"... finita la serata le ho chiesto se aveva qualcosa da dirmi in merito ed è saltato fuori il tutto. Le ho chiesto: "ma sei stata insieme a queste persone "extra"?" e lei "no, abbiamo solo trombato".


 Quindi quello che ti ha colpito è: 
1- che credevi avesse fatto sesso solo per amore e invece scopri che non dava al sesso il medesimo valore che davi tu 
2- che l'hai saputo molti anni dopo e non dall'inizio del vostro rapporto.
Ora, poste queste due cose: non può darsi che facendo sesso senza amore lei abbia, dico per dire, capito che invece il sentimento contava? E che marai te lha detto ora perchè ti sente più lontano e vuole 'rivalersi' o farti ingelosire (come suggeriscono anna ed Mk)?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in che senso? non ho capito...


Nel senso che non deve essere stato facile nè per te nè per lui. Complimenti per il coraggio dimostratogli ammettendo il tuo "peccato".


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quindi quello che ti ha colpito è:
> 1- che credevi avesse fatto sesso solo per amore e invece scopri che non dava al sesso il medesimo valore che davi tu
> 2- che l'hai saputo molti anni dopo e non dall'inizio del vostro rapporto.
> Ora, poste queste due cose: non può darsi che facendo sesso senza amore lei abbia, dico per dire, capito che invece il sentimento contava? E che marai te lha detto ora perchè ti sente più lontano e vuole 'rivalersi' o farti ingelosire (come suggeriscono anna ed Mk)?



Ma si, tutto può essere a questo punto, non darò mai più nulla per scontato, questo è sicuro! Però se ha intenzione di tornare a navigare a vele spiegate facendomi ingelosire.... la vedo dura, potrebbe provocare una tempesta!


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Quindi è più nobile mantenersi vergine o quasi, e divertirsi dopo il matrimonio che divertirsi prima per essere fedele dopo? 
Io tua moglie la capisco al 100%! ha sposato un bacchetto, che le ha fatto crededere di credere in alcuni valori, invece poi si è ritrovata cornuta...
E' molto facile parlare bene e razzolare male, ma se qualcuno trova coerente questa incoerenza allora sono io l'extra terrestre.
Io preferisco chi per lo meno è coerente.
Se tua moglie ti ha rivelato un alto diverso di sè direi che anche tu tradendola lo hai fatto.
Del resto sei innamorato di lei, lei da quando si è messa con te è stata fedele e tu invece no. Io fossi in te rifletterei su questo anzichè sui numeri.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Nel senso che non deve essere stato facile nè per te nè per lui. Complimenti per il coraggio dimostratogli ammettendo il tuo "peccato".


 non ho capito.. tu hai capito che io quest'uomo lo frequento da 2mesi?
che coraggio? nel dire la verità? E si può iniziare una storia mentendo?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quindi è più nobile mantenersi vergine o quasi, e divertirsi dopo il matrimonio che divertirsi prima per essere fedele dopo?
> Io tua moglie la capisco al 100%! ha sposato un bacchetto, che le ha fatto crededere di credere in alcuni valori, invece poi si è ritrovata cornuta...
> E' molto facile parlare bene e razzolare male, ma se qualcuno trova coerente questa incoerenza allora sono io l'extra terrestre.
> Io preferisco chi per lo meno è coerente.
> ...


 (lei non sa del tradimento, ma solo che lui... stava sbandando!)


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> (lei non sa del tradimento, ma solo che lui... stava sbandando!)


 
e quindi???


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho capito.. tu hai capito che io quest'uomo lo frequento da 2mesi?
> che coraggio? nel dire la verità? *E si può iniziare una storia mentendo*?


Una Storia no, non si dovrebbe. Però se è vero quello che ha raccontato a Kid potrebbe averlo fatto per paura di perderlo, vista la sua rigidità.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi???


 quindi niente, era solo perchè dal discorso di shine sembrava lei supponesse la moglie consapevole, visto che shine è nuova la informavo....


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> (lei non sa del tradimento, ma solo che lui... stava sbandando!)


E quindi il deluso è lui che si sente tradito perchè lei non le ha detto quanti uomini ha avuto PRIMA  di lui? e lui non le ha neppure detto di aver avuto una storia DOPO? E qualcuno lo comprende pure?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Oddio mi sento su Marte!!!!


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E quindi il deluso è lui che si sente tradito perchè lei non le ha detto quanti uomini ha avuto PRIMA di lui? e lui non le ha neppure detto di aver avuto una storia DOPO? E qualcuno lo comprende pure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccomi. siamo in due


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eccomi. siamo in due


Menomale, stavo per prenotare un viaggio solo andata per la Terra!!!


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quindi è più nobile mantenersi vergine o quasi, e divertirsi dopo il matrimonio che divertirsi prima per essere fedele dopo?
> Io tua moglie la capisco al 100%! ha sposato un bacchetto, che le ha fatto crededere di credere in alcuni valori, invece poi si è ritrovata cornuta...
> E' molto facile parlare bene e razzolare male, ma se qualcuno trova coerente questa incoerenza allora sono io l'extra terrestre.
> Io preferisco chi per lo meno è coerente.
> ...


Io di nobile ho poco o niente se è questo che vuoi dire. Ma non ti passa per la testa il fatto che forse non tutti fanno la mia stessa cazzata?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E quindi il deluso è lui che si sente tradito perchè lei non le ha detto quanti uomini ha avuto PRIMA di lui? e lui non le ha neppure detto di aver avuto una storia DOPO? E qualcuno lo comprende pure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  a parte che kid è il nostro cucciolo delle pippe mentali e col cuore grande, ma il fatto è che anche non capendolo.... mi rendo conto che lui è il primo a non capirsi! 
ha detto subito ch elui non ha il diritto di fare qeuste riflessioni, ma questo non lo ferma dal... farle!! D'altronde saremmo macchine se facessimo solo i pensieri 'giusti' no?
kid si sente 'tradito' nello scoprire in sua moglie una persona diversa.
Non si è ancora reso conto che sua moglie (e lui stesso) non è quello che è stata 10 anni fa, bensì la donna che è oggi e che vive al suo fianco! Le esperienze passate dicono COME siamo arrivati qui, non come siamo!! Ma solo come eravamo! 
Kid ancora ci deve arrivare....


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io di nobile ho poco o niente se è questo che vuoi dire. *Ma non ti passa per la testa il fatto che forse non tutti fanno la mia stessa cazzata*?


però tu l'hai fatta.
e non vuoi perdonare a lei che ti ha omesso qualche storia precedente.
sei tu che non capisci che la tua rigidità è inaccettabile


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Magari perchè si sono sfogati prima...
Non so quanti anni hai, non so di dove sei, ma ti assicuro che non ho sentito discorsi del genere da quando ho chiacchierato con uno sceicco arabo a Jedda.
La vita ti ha dimostrato quanto la tua mentalità, senza offesa, un pò gretta fosse errata, facendoti tradire. Ed ancora ti ostini nelle stesse convinzioni.
anche per me sarebbe bello che Babbo Natale esistesse, non non esiste e sono oramai anni che non scrivvo più la letterina....


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Piuttosto, kid... dimmi cosa cambia quello che hai scoperto, in come tu vedi tua moglie... OGGI!


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però tu l'hai fatta.
> e non vuoi perdonare a lei che ti ha omesso qualche storia precedente.
> sei tu che non capisci che la tua rigidità è inaccettabile


Ma chi ha detto che non la perdono? Perdonarla di cosa poi? Cosa potrei fare, prendere la macchina del tempo per andare a fermarla? Non sono così stupido. E' una cosa che devo metabolizzare e lo farò soffrendo in silenzio.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a parte che kid è il nostro cucciolo delle pippe mentali e col cuore grande, ma il fatto è che anche non capendolo.... mi rendo conto che lui è il primo a non capirsi!
> ha detto subito ch elui non ha il diritto di fare qeuste riflessioni, ma questo non lo ferma dal... farle!! D'altronde saremmo macchine se facessimo solo i pensieri 'giusti' no?
> kid si sente 'tradito' nello scoprire in sua moglie una persona diversa.
> Non si è ancora reso conto che sua moglie (e lui stesso) non è quello che è stata 10 anni fa, bensì la donna che è oggi e che vive al suo fianco! Le esperienze passate dicono COME siamo arrivati qui, non come siamo!! Ma solo come eravamo!
> Kid ancora ci deve arrivare....


Mi sono sempre rifiutata di dire a mio marito l'esatto numero, per non spaverntarlo, e poi in realtà non lo so neppure. Avete visto Mr e Mrs Smith, con Angelina Jolie e Brad Pit quando decidono di dirsi veramente tutto e lui le dice"non spaventarti ho avuto grosso modo 150 donne" lei risponde "io 324" e lui scioccato la guarda e lei"anche tre alla volta" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Fantastico.
il nostro Kid non ha capito una cosa fondamentale : mai chiedere il numero alla tua donna se non sei pronto ad accettare la risposta senza guardarla in modo diverso.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Magari perchè si sono sfogati prima...
> Non so quanti anni hai, non so di dove sei, ma ti assicuro che non ho sentito discorsi del genere da quando ho chiacchierato con uno sceicco arabo a Jedda.
> La vita ti ha dimostrato quanto la tua mentalità, senza offesa, un pò gretta fosse errata, facendoti tradire. Ed ancora ti ostini nelle stesse convinzioni.
> anche per me sarebbe bello che Babbo Natale esistesse, non non esiste e sono oramai anni che non scrivvo più la letterina....



Ma forse per fortuna ci sono più persone che la pensano come me di quanto tu possa credere. Persone che semplicemente danno un valore al sesso in quanto atto d'amore e non piacevole ginnastica. Poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuola. Io sono un ragazzo moderno, ho 31 anni, amo i videogames, le macchine, la musica, il cinema. Adoro fare sesso nelle maniere più disparate, ma a tutto dò un peso. Ho fatto un grosso errore nella vita che non potrò mai perdonarmi. Credo in Dio (non nella chiesa) e nei suoi valori, per questo rispetto gli altri, anima e corpo, cose preziose per me.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre rifiutata di dire a mio marito l'esatto numero, per non spaverntarlo, e poi in realtà non lo so neppure. Avete visto Mr e Mrs Smith, con Angelina Jolie e Brad Pit quando decidono di dirsi veramente tutto e lui le dice"non spaventarti ho avuto grosso modo 150 donne" lei risponde "io 324" e lui scioccato la guarda e lei"anche tre alla volta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magari è meglio non chiederlo a donne come te ed Angelina Jolie, può essere?


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Bhè anche a tua moglie a quanto pare....


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma forse per fortuna ci sono più persone che la pensano come me di quanto tu possa credere. Persone che semplicemente danno un valore al sesso in quanto atto d'amore e non piacevole ginnastica. Poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuola. Io sono un ragazzo moderno, ho 31 anni, amo i videogames, le macchine, la musica, il cinema. Adoro fare sesso nelle maniere più disparate, ma a tutto dò un peso. Ho fatto un grosso errore nella vita che non potrò mai perdonarmi. Credo in Dio (non nella chiesa) e nei suoi valori, per questo rispetto gli altri, anima e corpo, cose preziose per me.


Scusa ma tu con l'altra hai fatto un atto di amore o una piacevole ginnastica?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Bhè anche a tua moglie a quanto pare....


Può essere, gran simpaticona.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Magari è meglio non chiederlo a donne come te ed Angelina Jolie, può essere?


Se non sei pronto ad ascoltare la risposta sarebbe meglio evitare di chiederlo anche a Madre Teresa di Calcutta....


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Può essere, gran simpaticona.


 
mi spiace ma te la sei tirata....


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Sto cercando di farti capire delle cose, a 31 anni dovresti avere l'elasticità mentale necessaria, mi auguro.
Poi non c'è solo l'atto di amore o la piacevole ginnastia. C'è anche l'atto piacevole di feeling ed attrazione, rispetto ad amicizia, anche se no arriva ad essere amore. Molti degli ragazzi con cui ho fatto sesso sono ancora miei aici, si vede che qualcosa c'era non credi? Non è tutto nero o bianco, ci sono una infinità di colori. Se capirai questo riuscirai a gestire te stesso e gli altri molto meglio.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' una cosa che devo metabolizzare e lo farò soffrendo in silenzio.


Devi elaborare Kid, forse era una semplice boutade per scuoterti un po', o forse era la verità. Se c'è amore la comprensione si trova.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se non sei pronto ad ascoltare la risposta sarebbe meglio evitare di chiederlo anche a Madre Teresa di Calcutta....


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma forse per fortuna ci sono più persone che la pensano come me di quanto tu possa credere. Persone che semplicemente danno un valore al sesso in quanto atto d'amore e non piacevole ginnastica. Poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuola. Io sono un ragazzo moderno, ho 31 anni, amo i videogames, le macchine, la musica, il cinema. Adoro fare sesso nelle maniere più disparate, ma a tutto dò un peso. Ho fatto un grosso errore nella vita che non potrò mai perdonarmi. Credo in Dio (non nella chiesa) e nei suoi valori, per questo rispetto gli altri, anima e corpo, cose preziose per me.


 continui ad usare il presente, ma le cose che dici sono successe nel passato! C'è una differenza abissale fra il valore che si dava al sesso a 18, a 24 e 30-40anni!!


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> continui ad usare il presente, ma le cose che dici sono successe nel passato!


solo che lui non lo sapeva ...mi pare che kid contesti questo ...il fatto che sua moglie abbia in un certo senso mentito. come se l'avesse in qualche modo defraudato della possibilità di scegliere consapevolmente la persona migliore per lui. infatti si domandava: l'avrei scelta comunque sapendo? Oggi è una domanda superflua ed inutile ...però ...il suo iniziale senso di smarrimento penso sia comprensibile, anche se eccessivo. si riprenderà, è un ragazzo in gamba e intelligente


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> solo che lui non lo sapeva ...mi pare che kid contesti questo ...il fatto che sua moglie abbia in un certo senso mentito. come se l'avesse in qualche modo defraudato della possibilità di scegliere consapevolmente la persona migliore per lui. infatti si domandava: l'avrei scelta comunque sapendo? Oggi è una domanda superflua ed inutile ...però ...il suo iniziale senso di smarrimento penso sia comprensibile, anche se eccessivo. si riprenderà, è un ragazzo in gamba e intelligente


Brava Ellina...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sto cercando di farti capire delle cose, a 31 anni dovresti avere l'elasticità mentale necessaria, mi auguro.
> Poi non c'è solo l'atto di amore o la piacevole ginnastia. C'è anche l'atto piacevole di feeling ed attrazione, rispetto ad amicizia, anche se no arriva ad essere amore. Molti degli ragazzi con cui ho fatto sesso sono ancora miei aici, si vede che qualcosa c'era non credi? Non è tutto nero o bianco, ci sono una infinità di colori. Se capirai questo riuscirai a gestire te stesso e gli altri molto meglio.



Io non contesto il tuo modo di vivere, anche se non mi è consono. Cerca però di capire che non sono un troglodita e nemmeno un prete medioevale. Forse dovresti provare pure tu a capire che non tutti hanno le tue idee.

Ciao


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> l'avrei scelta comunque sapendo?


Credo anch'io che il dubbio sia lì.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che il dubbio sia lì.



Eureka!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eureka!


 te lo domando allora: l'avresti scelta comunque, sapendolo?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> te lo domando allora: l'avresti scelta comunque, sapendolo?


Per risponderti dovrei avere la macchina del tempo. E non ce l'ho porca miseria!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per risponderti dovrei avere la macchina del tempo. E non ce l'ho porca miseria!


Allora ti chiedo: se oggi fossi single e incontrassi lei, esattamente com'è e sapendo quello che hai saputo l'altra sera.... la sceglieresti?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

PS kid, il mio uomo mi ha chiesto se non mi stancherò di lui e se comunque non lo lascerò per un altro più bello, più dolce, più divertente, più presente, più. Gli ho risposto che non lo so e non mi interessa. Per la semplice ragione che non si può 'provare' tutto nella vita, nè sapere cosa sarà, però so che voglio lui e nemmeno me lo domando come sarebbe un altro. 
Se fossi in te, mi domanderei: provo questo? 
O si tratta di una gara e una scelta continue? 
Questo matrimonio, è una 'sfida'? Dobbiamo regalare a tua moglie la maglia rossa (come nelle sfide di Amici di Maria de Filippi, Confù sai che intendo!)?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2009)

non è questione di una macchina del tempo.


Ci si crea una immagine e di questa ci si innammora...il fatto che abbia mentito, abbia omesso, abbia celato, è questo che che crea tradimento a quella immagine che ha creato  a sua volta una relazione, relazione sulla quale si è costruito...pezzo dopo pezzo...

e il puzzle non torna piu'..perchè ci sono altri taselli che non si conoscono.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è questione di una macchina del tempo.
> 
> 
> Ci si crea una immagine e di questa ci si innammora...il fatto che abbia mentito, abbia omesso, abbia celato, è questo che che crea tradimento a quella immagine che ha creato a sua volta una relazione, relazione sulla quale si è costruito...pezzo dopo pezzo...
> ...


Mah, sarà un 'tradimento' anche questa immagine fasulla, forse, ma che uomo (donna) è quello che si innamora di un'immagine? 

Io amo l'uomo che ho di fronte e la sua 'immagine' cambia ogni giorno perchè si aggiungono (ora che siamo agli inizi, dopo saranno più rade) nuove informazioni, nuovi dettagli. Alcune cose mi fanno impazzire,altre mi piacciono meno...
Provo a pensare se scoprissi dopo anni una cosa grossa, dei valori che credevo condivisi e non lo sono... se scoprissi che il mio uomo (ad esempio) ha rubato. Credo che penserei che quello che conta è l'uomo che è oggi, che non ruba.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per risponderti dovrei avere la macchina del tempo. E non ce l'ho porca miseria!





Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è questione di una macchina del tempo.
> 
> 
> Ci si crea una immagine e di questa ci si innammora...il fatto che abbia mentito, abbia omesso, abbia celato, è questo che che crea tradimento a quella immagine che ha creato a sua volta una relazione, relazione sulla quale si è costruito...pezzo dopo pezzo...
> ...


 
Ti dico anche la mia:
a te dà fastidio avere scoperto qualcosa di lei di cui non eri a conoscenza. Più che fastidio...sei irritato. Per questo non hai dormito stanotte. E forse dentro di te hai paura che lei sappia mentire. Proprio come hai fatto tu. E se lei mentendo ti nasconde altro? Un tradimento per intenderci. Credo che sia questo il tuo fastidio.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti dico anche la mia:
> a te dà fastidio avere scoperto qualcosa di lei di cui non eri a conoscenza. Più che fastidio...sei irritato. Per questo non hai dormito stanotte. E forse dentro di te hai paura che lei sappia mentire. Proprio come hai fatto tu. E se lei mentendo ti nasconde altro? Un tradimento per intenderci. Credo che sia questo il tuo fastidio.










 approvo.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mah, sarà un 'tradimento' anche questa immagine fasulla, forse, ma che uomo (donna) è quello che si innamora di un'immagine?
> 
> Io amo l'uomo che ho di fronte e la sua 'immagine' cambia ogni giorno perchè si aggiungono (ora che siamo agli inizi, dopo saranno più rade) nuove informazioni, nuovi dettagli. Alcune cose mi fanno impazzire,altre mi piacciono meno...
> Provo a pensare se scoprissi dopo anni una cosa grossa, dei valori che credevo condivisi e non lo sono... se scoprissi che il mio uomo (ad esempio) ha rubato. Credo che penserei che quello che conta è l'uomo che è oggi, che non ruba.


hai ragione...ma il dubbio lo avresti...lo potresti avere....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei non ha nulla di più e nulla di meno. Ma come ti sentiresti se scoprissi che i libri di storia che hai letto fino a ieri e che hai fatto tuoi, in realtà riportavano falsità?



Kid, ma non è un paragone valido: un conto sono fatti, un conto una persona che ha condiviso una vita con te!! Non si è guadagnata del credito per ciò solo?!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2009)

*alè...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ma non è un paragone valido: un conto sono fatti, un conto una persona che ha condiviso una vita con te!! Non si è guadagnata del credito per ciò solo?!



bello e sistemato.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Sai cos'è Micio, avendoci niente da fare tutto il giorno salvo vivere squallide amicizie virtuali....!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai cos'è Micio, avendoci niente da fare tutto il giorno salvo vivere squallide amicizie virtuali....!



ma che dicesse quello che ne ha voglia....

l'uscita la conosce.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

A me sembra che Kid ce ne abbia parlato proprio per cercare di razionalizzare una sensazione che non sa denominare e raxionalizzare da sè.
Ma lo sa anche lui che sua moglie è quella che lui conosce (con tutti i limiti che rendono la conoscenza di un'altra persona molto parziale), ciò non gli impedisce di provare quel fastidio e quel disorientamento.
Se io provo repulsione istintiva per il tradimento per la sensazione di intimità condivisa, mica lo razionalizzo e dico che è poco igienico (anche se lo è) so che è una sensazione istintiva. Mica posso evitare di provare disgusto, se lo provo. Lo posso superare, ma perché negare un mio sentire?
Volere attribuire a sensazioni di questo tipo una connotazione di moralismo o rigidità mi sembra segno di ...rigidità.
A Kid dà fastidio e si è sentito tradito (e il fatto che lui abbia effettivamente tradito non cambia una sensazione), vuole superare questa cosa perché razionalmente sa che non ha senso e non ne ha diritto. Mi sembra che sia per questo che ha scritto.

Ma voi (che avete mazziato Kid) sensazioni di fastidio istintive non ne provate per nessuna cosa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Aprile 2009)

Bah, forse sbaglio ad intervenire.... vabbè.
A me pare che Kid, che chiaramente non conosco se non per quello che scrive qui, sia una persona che si perde nelle seghe mentali proprio per abitudine, per carattere, ed ora che la storia del tradimento ha perso un po' di importanza, trova sfogo in questa questione, che a tutti gli effetti è del tutto priva di vera sostanza.
Mi fa venire in mente mia madre (80) che dopo che le ho risolto qualche piccolo problema che per lei era "un incubo", invece di starsene calma e tranquilla si butta a rodersi per qualche altra cazzata. "L'incubo della bolletta del gas che non arriva", o l'"incubo" della febbriciattola di mio figlio etc etc.
Ci sono persone incapaci (magari proprio per scarsità di impegni particolarmente gravosi d'altro genere) di vivere serenamente la propria vita valutando le cose di questa per quello che sono. Nessuno lo fa, intendiamoci, ma ci sono diversi modi di affrontare le proprie incertezze.
Ok, per lui il sesso è importante (ma lo è per molti, me compreso), ed ora ha scoperto che la moglie si è infilata le dita nel naso più di quello che pensava. Come avevo detto nella mia prima risposta, se questo significasse che lei ha avuto vita pesantemente dissoluta, potrei in parte capire, ma da quel che ho capito si tratta solo di una questione di "quantità", di numeri, che mi pare non siano neppure così smisurati, pertanto l'importanza che lui da a questa cosa è a parer mio dettata solo dal desiderio inconscio di trovare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa per cui preoccuparsi, essendo incapace di godersi quello che ha.
Scusa Kid, forse avrei dovuto esimermi, ma quando mi viene da dire qualcosa di solito la dico, senza voler offendere o dottorare, intendiamoci.
Buona giornata e buon WE a tutti.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> pertanto l'importanza che lui da a questa cosa è a parer mio dettata solo dal desiderio inconscio di trovare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa per cui preoccuparsi, essendo incapace di godersi quello che ha.


 
Non la penso così, scoprire che la persona che ti sta accanto ha omesso parte della propria vita ti fa riflettere.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che Kid ce ne abbia parlato proprio per cercare di razionalizzare una sensazione che non sa denominare e raxionalizzare da sè.
> Ma lo sa anche lui che sua moglie è quella che lui conosce (con tutti i limiti che rendono la conoscenza di un'altra persona molto parziale), ciò non gli impedisce di provare quel fastidio e quel disorientamento.
> Se io provo repulsione istintiva per il tradimento per la sensazione di intimità condivisa, mica lo razionalizzo e dico che è poco igienico (anche se lo è) so che è una sensazione istintiva. Mica posso evitare di provare disgusto, se lo provo. Lo posso superare, ma perché negare un mio sentire?
> Volere attribuire a sensazioni di questo tipo una connotazione di moralismo o rigidità mi sembra segno di ...rigidità.
> ...



Grazie, sei stata in grado di spiegare quello che provo. Io onestamente non sarei riuscito ad essere più chiaro e lucido.

Comunque questa cosa la vedo anche un pò positiva. La sto già guardando con occhio diverso, la vedo meno scontata, più sfuggevole, più affascinante. Speriamo.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> la vedo meno scontata, più sfuggevole, più affascinante. Speriamo.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bah, forse sbaglio ad intervenire.... vabbè.
> A me pare che Kid, che chiaramente non conosco se non per quello che scrive qui, sia una persona che si perde nelle seghe mentali proprio per abitudine, per carattere, ed ora che la storia del tradimento ha perso un po' di importanza, trova sfogo in questa questione, che a tutti gli effetti è del tutto priva di vera sostanza.
> Mi fa venire in mente mia madre (80) che dopo che le ho risolto qualche piccolo problema che per lei era "un incubo", invece di starsene calma e tranquilla si butta a rodersi per qualche altra cazzata. "L'incubo della bolletta del gas che non arriva", o l'"incubo" della febbriciattola di mio figlio etc etc.
> Ci sono persone incapaci (magari proprio per scarsità di impegni particolarmente gravosi d'altro genere) di vivere serenamente la propria vita valutando le cose di questa per quello che sono. Nessuno lo fa, intendiamoci, ma ci sono diversi modi di affrontare le proprie incertezze.
> ...


Ma caro, questo è un forum e ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole, basta rispettarsi. Ciao


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Dettro fra noi io capisco il tuo disagio...credo momentaneo....!A dirla tutta..anche a me darebbe un certo fastidio sapere che la mia compagna...abbia avuto un passato decisamente allegro...e non è vero che 1 0 100 non cambia le cose perchè a me le cambierebbe....!!Certo...son un pò all'antica...non pretendo la verginità,ci mancherebbe,ma ho sempre gradito accanto a me una donna che vivesse le sessualità non troppo superficialmente....!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dettro fra noi io capisco il tuo disagio...credo momentaneo....!A dirla tutta..anche a me darebbe un certo fastidio sapere che la mia compagna...abbia avuto un passato decisamente allegro...e non è vero che 1 0 100 non cambia le cose perchè a me le cambierebbe....!!Certo...son un pò all'antica...non pretendo la verginità,ci mancherebbe,ma ho sempre gradito accanto a me una donna che vivesse le sessualità non troppo superficialmente....!!!



Sono contento di sapere che c'è gente che la pensa come me. Da 1 a 100 c'è molta differenza, da 2 a 6 non molta per fortuna e mi rendo conto che in fondo visto la standard odierno, mia moglie è stata una santarellina per davvero. La prendo con filosofia.

Ciao


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non contesto il tuo modo di vivere, anche se non mi è consono. Cerca però di capire che non sono un troglodita e nemmeno un prete medioevale. Forse dovresti provare pure tu a capire che non tutti hanno le tue idee.
> 
> Ciao


Quando dici che il mio modo di vivere per te non è consono ti ergi come su un piedistallo, come se tu avessi una moralità migliore della mia e di chi ha un numero di amanti inferiori a tre.
In effetti non comprendi come ciò sia unicamente frutto della tua chiusura mentale, infatti io non credo nella verginità, ma credo nel matrimonio, nella fedeltà, nella promessa fatta davanti all'altare, nella indissolubilità della famiglia, nell'amare nel bene e nel male. 
Per me questi non sono ideali sterili, nn predico bene e razzolo male, come fai te.
Prima di giudicare il modo di vivere degli altri dal numero delle storie che ha avuto, fatti un bell'esame di coscienza.
Credi di avere ideali alti e nobili, ma non li hai dato che non li cali nella realtà. Fattene una ragione. Se fossi veramente così morale come credi diresti a tua moglie che l'hai tradita. Se decidi di tacere smettila di fare il santarellino.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Magari poteva esser più chiara....comunque kid preferisco esser così....!ho amici che si fanno un vanto di aver accanto una smutandata.....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quando dici che il mio modo di vivere per te non è consono ti ergi come su un piedistallo, come se tu avessi una moralità migliore della mia e di chi ha un numero di amanti inferiori a tre.
> In effetti non comprendi come ciò sia unicamente frutto della tua chiusura mentale, infatti io non credo nella verginità, ma credo nel matrimonio, nella fedeltà, nella promessa fatta davanti all'altare, nella indissolubilità della famiglia, nell'amare nel bene e nel male.
> Per me questi non sono ideali sterili, nn predico bene e razzolo male, come fai te.
> Prima di giudicare il modo di vivere degli altri dal numero delle storie che ha avuto, fatti un bell'esame di coscienza.
> Credi di avere ideali alti e nobili, ma non li hai dato che non li cali nella realtà. Fattene una ragione. Se fossi veramente così morale come credi diresti a tua moglie che l'hai tradita. Se decidi di tacere smettila di fare il santarellino.


shine, in astratto concordo con te, però kid dice un'altra cosa e in fondo ioq uesta cosa la rispetto: 'tu vivi come vuoi, ma io cerco accanto a me una donna che dia un determinato valore (che sia giusto o sbagliato non conta!!!!!! non è in discussione!) al sesso, per cui abbia avuto come amanti solo uomini che amava molto.'
Mi rendo conto che sembra un discorso medievale parlare di 'pochi uomini' ma il problema per kid, più che il numero, è la modalità: la scop**a anzichè l'amore... 
Che tu o altri abbiano modalità diverse di vivere il sesso, fondamentalmente, non ha molta importanza in questa discussione!!
Che poi sia meglio aver 'sfogato' prima e avere ora, da sposata, u n atteggiamento rispettoso del coniuge, piuttosto che 'predicare' la quasi astinenza sessuale per poi tradire, non è in discussione!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari poteva esser più chiara....comunque kid preferisco esser così....!ho amici che si fanno un vanto di aver accanto una smutandata.....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Comunque continuo a non riuscire a capire come il PASSATO sia un discriminante per l'oggi.
Se l'uomo con cui sto ha avuto solo donne che amava molto e quindi poche donne, oppure ha avuto le peggiori storie di sesso senza sentimento che si possano immaginare, per me non conta. E lo dico per esperienza diretta! Se so che il mio uomo fino a ieri era uno da avventure di una notte, non mi importa e non mi preoccupo nè della sua fedeltà nè dei suoi valori, perchè so che le persone maturano e imparano e se lui ora sta con me.... che mi importa di chi si è portato a letto prima?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dettro fra noi io capisco il
> tuo disagio...credo momentaneo....!A dirla tutta..anche a me darebbe un certo fastidio sapere che la mia compagna...abbia avuto un passato decisamente allegro...e non è vero che 1 0 100 non cambia le cose perchè a me le cambierebbe....!!Certo...son un pò all'antica...non pretendo la verginità,ci mancherebbe,ma ho sempre gradito accanto a me una donna che vivesse le sessualità non troppo superficialmente....!!!


Quindi il numero degli amanti è direttamente proprorzionale alla superficialità nella sessualità di una persona...
Non pensi che dipenada da molti fattori tipo:
1) occasioni di incontro: chi vive sempre nello stesso paese ha mille volte meno occasioni di incontro di una persona che cambia vari posti e fa un lavoro che la porta a viaggiare ed incontrare circa 600 persone al giorno;
2) aspetto fisico: indubitabile che conti, conosco donne tutt'ora vergini che non hanno mai avuto un uomo ma che sono veramente brutte. Non hanno avuto probabilmente neppure occasioni di incontro e vivono sempre con la stessa gente e nella stessa realtà;
3) fortuna: c'è chi incontra il grande amore a 14 anni e chi lo incontra a 40. C'è chi non sa neppure cosa sia l'amore finchè non lo incontra e crede che rapporti di amicizia e feeling siano amore.
Non posso accettare che una persona sia giudicata dal numero di uomini che ha avuto, anche perchè il numero esatto non lo potrete mai sapere. Ho conosciute ragazze "sante" che poi all'estero e all'università si scatenavano in modo esagerato, per poi tornare al paesello come se nulla fosse stato.
Giudicare una donna da un numero è vergognoso. E poi ovviamente voi maschi potete tradire, avere tante donne, perchè per voi è diverso vero?
Qundo sento questi discorsi mi viene voglia di espatriare di nuovo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Mhhh...non mi convince ciò che affermi..!!Difficile pensare che se la mia patner sia stata parecchio smutandata in passato....sia serena adesso...il passato infondo è un biglietto da visita...non sempre vincolante...ma per me ha il suo peso...!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> shine, in astratto concordo con te, però kid dice un'altra cosa e in fondo ioq uesta cosa la rispetto: 'tu vivi come vuoi, ma io cerco accanto a me una donna che dia un determinato valore (che sia giusto o sbagliato non conta!!!!!! non è in discussione!) al sesso, per cui abbia avuto come amanti solo uomini che amava molto.'
> Mi rendo conto che sembra un discorso medievale parlare di 'pochi uomini' ma il problema per kid, più che il numero, è la modalità: la scop**a anzichè l'amore...
> Che tu o altri abbiano modalità diverse di vivere il sesso, fondamentalmente, non ha molta importanza in questa discussione!!
> Che poi sia meglio aver 'sfogato' prima e avere ora, da sposata, u n atteggiamento rispettoso del coniuge, piuttosto che 'predicare' la quasi astinenza sessuale per poi tradire, non è in discussione!!


Cara Grande, ti ringrazio, ma capisco anche Shine da un certo punto di vista. Mi rendo conto che da traditore, qualunque cosa io dica o faccia, avrò sempre alle spalle il mio peccato come un corvo sulla spalla. Non mi infastidisce sentirmi dare del ragazzo che predica bene e razzola male, perchè in fondo è vero, sto solo pagando ciò che ho fatto. Mi rattrista solo l'idea che ha lei delle persone che pesano il sesso, ovvero di persone ottuse e represse, cosa assolutamente non vera. E per la cronaca, io non mi reputo superiore a nessuno per le mie idee e valori, ma se preferisce credere questo, la lascio fare.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Ho parlato di tradimenti?NO!!!Non farmi passare per maschilista...non ci provare....!Ho solamente affermato che ho un preferenza punto!Posso esprimerla o no?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quindi il numero degli amanti è direttamente proprorzionale alla superficialità nella sessualità di una persona...
> Non pensi che dipenada da molti fattori tipo:
> 1) occasioni di incontro: chi vive sempre nello stesso paese ha mille volte meno occasioni di incontro di una persona che cambia vari posti e fa un lavoro che la porta a viaggiare ed incontrare circa 600 persone al giorno;
> 2) aspetto fisico: indubitabile che conti, conosco donne tutt'ora vergini che non hanno mai avuto un uomo ma che sono veramente brutte. Non hanno avuto probabilmente neppure occasioni di incontro e vivono sempre con la stessa gente e nella stessa realtà;
> ...


Guarda che per me il discorso vale anche per gli uomini...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh...non mi convince ciò che affermi..!!Difficile pensare che se la mia patner sia stata parecchio smutandata in passato....sia serena adesso...il passato infondo è un biglietto da visita...non sempre vincolante...ma per me ha il suo peso...!!!



Tu sei il messia!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh...non mi convince ciò che affermi..!!Difficile pensare che se la mia patner sia stata parecchio smutandata in passato....sia serena adesso...il passato infondo è un biglietto da visita...non sempre vincolante...ma per me ha il suo peso...!!!


 mah, quando il mio uomo mi ha detto di essere stato un don giovanni, di aver avuto molte donne e molte esperienze, non ho pensato 'ecco, non potrà mai essere monogamo' oppure 'è un dissoluto', bensì che non aveva ancora incontrato me.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Comunque continuo a non riuscire a capire come il PASSATO sia un discriminante per l'oggi.
> Se l'uomo con cui sto ha avuto solo donne che amava molto e quindi poche donne, oppure ha avuto le peggiori storie di sesso senza sentimento che si possano immaginare, per me non conta. E lo dico per esperienza diretta! Se so che il mio uomo fino a ieri era uno da avventure di una notte, non mi importa e non mi preoccupo nè della sua fedeltà nè dei suoi valori, perchè so che le persone maturano e imparano e se lui ora sta con me.... che mi importa di chi si è portato a letto prima?








  Brava, si vede che tu sei una persona in gamba, ma forse per noi donne è più facile. Ci sono ancora tantissimi preconcetti tra gli uomini italiani, mentre in altri posti dove la parità tra sessi è reale nessuno si sognerebbe mai di fare discorsi del genere, così privi di sentimento e superficiali.
Kid non mi ha risposto quando ho chiesto se con l'altra ha fatto un attto di amore o solo piacevole ginnastica, come dice lui. Questa cosa è sintomatica.
Ho avuto parecchi ragazzi, ma solo piacevole ginnastica non l'ho fatta mai.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, quando il mio uomo mi ha detto di essere stato un don giovanni, di aver avuto molte donne e molte esperienze, non ho pensato 'ecco, non potrà mai essere monogamo' oppure 'è un dissoluto', bensì che non aveva ancora incontrato me.


Ma per me non è quello che conta. Io credo nella fedeltà di mia moglie indipentemente dal suo passato, ma vuoi mettere cosa può significare concedersi solo alla persona che ami? Capisci che è un dono stupendo, importante e molto raro?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid e grande*

Grazie Kid....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Grande cosa dirti?Sara retaggio culturale..sarà possessività stupida...che devo dire?Non voglio far il moderno....son così preferisco una donna più"COMPOSTA"ad una che gira senza mutanda...grave?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cara Grande, ti ringrazio, ma capisco anche Shine da un certo punto di vista. Mi rendo conto che da traditore, qualunque cosa io dica o faccia, avrò sempre alle spalle il mio peccato come un corvo sulla spalla. Non mi infastidisce sentirmi dare del ragazzo che predica bene e razzola male, perchè in fondo è vero, sto solo pagando ciò che ho fatto. Mi rattrista solo l'idea che ha lei delle persone che pesano il sesso, ovvero di persone ottuse e represse, cosa assolutamente non vera. E per la cronaca, io non mi reputo superiore a nessuno per le mie idee e valori, ma se preferisce credere questo, la lascio fare.


Ma chi ti dice che uno che ha avuto parecchie storie non pesa il sesso? E' questo che sbagli. Io ho sempre pesato quello che ho fatto, altrimenti il numero sarebbe stato triplo. Io non direi mai: è stata solo una "sc**", non l'ho mai fatto solo per quello.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Brava, si vede che tu sei una persona in gamba, ma forse per noi donne è più facile. Ci sono ancora tantissimi preconcetti tra gli uomini italiani, mentre in altri posti dove la parità tra sessi è reale nessuno si sognerebbe mai di fare discorsi del genere, così privi di sentimento e superficiali.
> Kid non mi ha risposto quando ho chiesto se con l'altra ha fatto un attto di amore o solo piacevole ginnastica, come dice lui. Questa cosa è sintomatica.
> Ho avuto parecchi ragazzi, ma solo piacevole ginnastica non l'ho fatta mai.



Stai ancora tentando di farci passare per dei maschilisti... mi spiace, stai sbagliando persona. Comunque si, quando ho tradito mia moglie ero convinto di essere innamorato, anche se non è una scusante. E non l'ho detto a mia moglie per difenderla dal dolore che le procurerei. Immagino ti sembrerà ipocrita, ma è così che la penso.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie Kid....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu Oscuro come sei? Quante donne hai avuto?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie Kid....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, per me normale.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Infatti concordo con Kid...possiam aver una preferenza o no??


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Brava, si vede che tu sei una persona in gamba, ma forse per noi donne è più facile. Ci sono ancora tantissimi preconcetti tra gli uomini italiani, mentre in altri posti dove la parità tra sessi è reale nessuno si sognerebbe mai di fare discorsi del genere, così privi di sentimento e superficiali.
> Kid non mi ha risposto quando ho chiesto se con l'altra ha fatto un attto di amore o solo piacevole ginnastica, come dice lui. Questa cosa è sintomatica.
> Ho avuto parecchi ragazzi, ma solo piacevole ginnastica non l'ho fatta mai.


 shine, grazie, però mi domando perchè (se capisco bene)= cerchi di mettere le cose in luce diversa.
Nel senso: posto che nessuno vuole giudicarti, kid incluso, perchè dici che non hai mai fatto piacevole ginnastica? Hai detto poco fa di aver spesso fatto sesso solo per attrazione. E non è ginnastica quella? 
Io non voglio fare una scala di valori, ma volendo vedere il mondo in bianco e nero (e non è mai in bianco e nero!!) possiamo dire che ci sono persone che danno al sesso un valore sentimentale (faccio l'amore solo con una persona che amo e che mi ama) e persone che invece la prendono con maggiore goliardia (faccio sesso con chi mi aggrada per sentimento, voglia e varie).
Ovviamente ogni donna ha infinite sfumature di questi aspetti!!
E io stessa, che, lo ammetto, sono stata con pochissimi uomini, ho avuto delle esperienze di solo sesso e altre di profondo sentimento. 
Non me ne vergogno. Ma capisco che kid o oscuro possano dire: 'voglio vicino a me una donna che veda il sesso come coronamento dell'amore e a lei dono la stessa cosa: faccio sesso solo per amore'.
Che c'è di male? Sono scelte!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti concordo con Kid...possiam aver una preferenza o no??



Sembra di no....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Cosa c'entra come sono io?Dato che ho i capelli brizzolati non mi può piacere una bionda?Le mie preferenze vanno al di là del mio modo di essere....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma per me non è quello che conta. Io credo nella fedeltà di mia moglie indipentemente dal suo passato, ma vuoi mettere cosa può significare concedersi solo alla persona che ami? Capisci che è un dono stupendo, importante e molto raro?





oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie Kid....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma non è grave, figuriamoci, ho appena finito di dire che sono scelte!! 
Però quello che non colelgo è il nesso passato-presente!!!
Io voglio OGGI un uomo che faccia l'amore con me per amore e non creda nel sesso fatto altrove. 
Se IERI non credeva nelle stesse cose... me ne frego (amo i francesismi)!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> shine, grazie, però mi domando perchè (se capisco bene)= cerchi di mettere le cose in luce diversa.
> Nel senso: posto che nessuno vuole giudicarti, kid incluso, perchè dici che non hai mai fatto piacevole ginnastica? Hai detto poco fa di aver spesso fatto sesso solo per attrazione. E non è ginnastica quella?
> Io non voglio fare una scala di valori, ma volendo vedere il mondo in bianco e nero (e non è mai in bianco e nero!!) possiamo dire che ci sono persone che danno al sesso un valore sentimentale (faccio l'amore solo con una persona che amo e che mi ama) e persone che invece la prendono con maggiore goliardia (faccio sesso con chi mi aggrada per sentimento, voglia e varie).
> Ovviamente ogni donna ha infinite sfumature di questi aspetti!!
> ...


Infatti quello che non capisco di shine, è che non solo il mio modo di vedere le cose non lo concepisce, ma crede sia sbagliato e ottuso.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

A parte che dal termine che hai usato "smutandata" mi sa tatno che siamo dello stesso posto, e ciò mi fa capire tante cose. La maggior parte delle donne che tradiscono e si separano sono proprio quelle che hanno avuto poche esperienza prima, e questo è un dato statistico inconfutabile.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Quindi noi con il nostro passato non c'entriamo nulla??Semplicistico direi...!!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma per me non è quello che conta. Io credo nella fedeltà di mia moglie indipentemente dal suo passato, ma vuoi mettere cosa può significare concedersi solo alla persona che ami? Capisci che è un dono stupendo, importante e molto raro?


ma certo che lo è.
ed è quello che ha fatto tua moglie da quando vi siete sposati.
sentirsi tradito perchè hai saputo di altri rapporti prima di conoscere te è un modo, secondo me, inconscio per volerla considerarla cmq colpevole di qualcosa al pari tuo


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> A parte che dal termine che hai usato "smutandata" mi sa tatno che siamo dello stesso posto, e ciò mi fa capire tante cose. La maggior parte delle donne che tradiscono e si separano sono proprio quelle che hanno avuto poche esperienza prima, e questo è un dato statistico inconfutabile.



Hai pure una fonte attendibile per constatare ciò che asserisci?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> A parte che dal termine che hai usato "smutandata" mi sa tatno che siamo dello stesso posto, e ciò mi fa capire tante cose. La maggior parte delle donne che tradiscono e si separano sono proprio quelle che hanno avuto poche esperienza prima, e questo è un dato statistico inconfutabile.


 no, questo non lo credo. 
credo che ci siano esperienze in un senso e nell'altro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Aridajie....!!Non gradisco una donna "composta"o con un vissuto normale..per paura di un tradimento....e che la prefersico semplicemente così....difficile da capire?Poi non credo neanche che nella vita si possano avere più di 3 0 4 amori sentiti....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi noi con il nostro passato non c'entriamo nulla??Semplicistico direi...!!


No, non conta.
Forse è semplicistico, vero, però non riesco a pensare ad una persona per il suo passato!! Capisco delle cose, da quello! Ad es se ha tradito capisco che è uno che sa cos'è il tradimento, non penso che sia uno che tradirà! Perchè? Perchè se lo scelgo come compagno parto dal presupposto che sia l'uomo giusto e che abbia subito, tramite quelle esperienze, una maturazione...


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> shine, grazie, però mi domando perchè (se capisco bene)= cerchi di mettere le cose in luce diversa.
> Nel senso: posto che nessuno vuole giudicarti, kid incluso, perchè dici che non hai mai fatto piacevole ginnastica? Hai detto poco fa di aver spesso fatto sesso solo per attrazione. E non è ginnastica quella?
> Io non voglio fare una scala di valori, ma volendo vedere il mondo in bianco e nero (e non è mai in bianco e nero!!) possiamo dire che ci sono persone che danno al sesso un valore sentimentale (faccio l'amore solo con una persona che amo e che mi ama) e persone che invece la prendono con maggiore goliardia (faccio sesso con chi mi aggrada per sentimento, voglia e varie).
> Ovviamente ogni donna ha infinite sfumature di questi aspetti!!
> ...


Io non ho mai fatto piacevole ginnastica, non definirei mai un rapporto che ho avuto in questo modo. Ho rispettato ogni persona che ho avuto ed ho preteso altrettanto. Tra dire che ho fatto l'amore solo con una persona che amavo e dire che ho fatto solo sesso c'è una bella differenza.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo che lo è.
> ed è quello che ha fatto tua moglie da quando vi siete sposati.
> sentirsi tradito perchè hai saputo di altri rapporti prima di conoscere te è un modo, secondo me, inconscio per volerla considerarla cmq colpevole di qualcosa al pari tuo


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie....!!Non gradisco una donna "composta"o con un vissuto normale..per paura di un tradimento....e che la prefersico semplicemente così....difficile da capire?Poi non credo neanche che nella vita si possano avere più di 3 0 4 amori sentiti....


 per capire: io sono stata con tre uomini in tutto. ho tradito. sono stata con uno per amore, con uno per sesso che si è trasformato in amore e con uno solo per sesso. incontro te. ti piaccio come persona. poi ti racconto del mio passato sessuale. che fai? mi scarti a priori?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Inclinazioni,tendenze,non ti dicono niente?Hai una visione della vita molto cristallina....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io non ho mai fatto piacevole ginnastica, non definirei mai un rapporto che ho avuto in questo modo. Ho rispettato ogni persona che ho avuto ed ho preteso altrettanto. Tra dire che ho fatto l'amore solo con una persona che amavo e dire che ho fatto solo sesso c'è una bella differenza.


la ginnastica è mancanza di rispetto? Per me ginnastica è del piacevole e buon sesso. COn rispetto e reciproca consapevolezza.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inclinazioni,tendenze,non ti dicono niente?Hai una visione della vita molto cristallina....!!


 fiduciosa.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

No...non ti scarto...ti conosco per ciò che sei oggi chiaramente...!Ma altrettanto chiaramente cerco di capire anche se quello che sei oggi è tanto diverso da ciò che eri prima....!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...non ti scarto...ti conosco per ciò che sei oggi chiaramente...!Ma altrettanto chiaramente cerco di capire anche se quello che sei oggi è tanto diverso da ciò che eri prima....!!!


1+1=2


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...non ti scarto...ti conosco per ciò che sei oggi chiaramente...!Ma altrettanto chiaramente cerco di capire anche se quello che sei oggi è tanto diverso da ciò che eri prima....!!!


 perfetto. 
è quello che intendevo io quando asserivo che il passato conta solo nella misura in cui ha influito su di te, non è misura dei tuoi comportamenti futuri!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, questo non lo credo.
> credo che ci siano esperienze in un senso e nell'altro.


Ci sono esperienze in un senso e nell'altro, ma per la maggior parte si è constatato che tendono a separarsi maggiormente coppie che si sono incontrate da giovani senza avere molta esperienza alle spalle.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Magari...con le donne 1 più 1 non fa mai 2 credimi...!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci sono esperienze in un senso e nell'altro, ma per la maggior parte si è constatato che tendono a separarsi maggiormente coppie che si sono incontrate da giovani senza avere molta esperienza alle spalle.


 ma tu dai la colpa alle poche esperienze sessuali, invece la colpa potrebbe essere (ed è) di mille altri fattori!! Come le poche esperienze umane! O il crescere in modo diverso. O l'essersi sposati perchè 'dopo 8anni insieme, o ti sposi o ti lasci'...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Resta una misura con la quale giudico che persona potresti esserr oggi....!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci sono esperienze in un senso e nell'altro, ma per la maggior parte si è constatato che tendono a separarsi maggiormente coppie che si sono incontrate da giovani senza avere molta esperienza alle spalle.


Te lo richiedo shine... fonte? Non è per romperti i maroni, ma visto che insisti nel riportare questi "dati".


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Vabbè sarà pure come dice Shine...ma che c'entra poi?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Cmq io son di roma....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq io son di roma....!!


 Oscù, dato che non mi hai scartato... e sei di roma..... mi aspetto una proposta!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Come se non bastassero tutti i litigi..che abbiam avuto.....vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Comunque rispetto le tue idee.....spesso in contrasto con le mie....!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu dai la colpa alle poche esperienze sessuali, invece la colpa potrebbe essere (ed è) di mille altri fattori!! Come le poche esperienze umane! O il crescere in modo diverso. O l'essersi sposati perchè 'dopo 8anni insieme, o ti sposi o ti lasci'...


Hai ragione, ma nella fascia di persone che si sposano con uno dei primi patner ci sono anche i fattori che tu dici, è tutto concomitante.
Ti posso dire che avevo anche altre amiche che per i miei stessi motivi hanno avuto un numero altino di amanti, eppure anche loro sono felicemente sposate e fedeli, sarà un caso?
Un conto è aver di fronte una che va con tutti, allora comprendo le perplessità, un conto è avere di fronte una persona che ha avuto molte occasioni di contatto, che magari non ha 20 anni, ecc.. 
Io non mi ritengo una facile, anzi, sono parecchio selettiva. Chi dice che una che ha avuto un solo uomo se fosse stata al mio posto non avrebbe fatto anche peggio? E' indubitabile che qualcuna ha più possibilità di qualcun'altra. O vogliamo essere falsi e dire di no? Ciò vale anche per gli uomini ovviamente.
Anche io a 20 anni avevo avuto una sola persona, magari se fosse stata quella giusta non ne avrei avute altre chissà... Ma non accetto che qualcuno sia giudicato in base al numero di amanti senza valutare anche altre cose.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq io son di roma....!!


Lo sono stata per un breve periodo della mia vita... ma non lo sono. Che nostalgia per le belle passeggiate sul lungomare di Ostia e da Piazza di Spagna a Trastevere... Cmq, mai stata con un romano.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Io son romano d'adozione....!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma nella fascia di persone che si sposano con uno dei primi patner ci sono anche i fattori che tu dici, è tutto concomitante.
> Ti posso dire che avevo anche altre amiche che per i miei stessi motivi hanno avuto un numero altino di amanti, eppure anche loro sono felicemente sposate e fedeli, sarà un caso?
> Un conto è aver di fronte una che va con tutti, allora comprendo le perplessità, un conto è avere di fronte una persona che ha avuto molte occasioni di contatto, che magari non ha 20 anni, ecc..
> Io non mi ritengo una facile, anzi, sono parecchio selettiva. Chi dice che una che ha avuto un solo uomo se fosse stata al mio posto non avrebbe fatto anche peggio? E' indubitabile che qualcuna ha più possibilità di qualcun'altra. O vogliamo essere falsi e dire di no? Ciò vale anche per gli uomini ovviamente.
> Anche io a 20 anni avevo avuto una sola persona, magari se fosse stata quella giusta non ne avrei avute altre chissà... Ma non accetto che qualcuno sia giudicato in base al numero di amanti senza valutare anche altre cose.


Permettimi di dirti una cosa shine: io sono abbastanza "figo". E non lo dico per fare lo sborone, ma perchè obiettivamente lo sono. Occasioni ne ho avute parecchie, le ho rifiutate. Non è questione di possibilità secondo me.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Te lo richiedo shine... fonte? Non è per romperti i maroni, ma visto che insisti nel riportare questi "dati".


...ahahah... fonti che derivano dal mio lavro e dati riportati in convegni specialistici ai quali ho partecipato, senza contare varie esperienze personali e dirette.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son romano d'adozione....!!


"Smutandata" è un termine tipico della mia città, credo. Non ricordo di averlo sentito a Roma.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ...ahahah... fonti che derivano dal mio lavro e dati riportati in convegni specialistici ai quali ho partecipato, senza contare varie esperienze personali e dirette.


Fai la statista? Le esperienze personali o dirette a me dicono il contrario... comunque vabbè, magari mi sbaglio io.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Devi dirmi di che città sei...smutandata....mi piace rende l'idea...!"!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Permettimi di dirti una cosa shine: io sono abbastanza "figo". E non lo dico per fare lo sborone, ma perchè obiettivamente lo sono. Occasioni ne ho avute parecchie, le ho rifiutate. Non è questione di possibilità secondo me.


scusa cosa c'entra?
puoi essere figo quanto vuoi ma magari essere l'uomo più palloso e meno interessante del mondo


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa cosa c'entra?
> puoi essere figo quanto vuoi ma magari essere l'uomo più palloso e meno interessante del mondo


A me pareva che il senso fosse quello....


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me pareva che il senso fosse quello....


perchè secondo te sono quelli "fighi" hanno tante relazioni?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Brugola*

Quelli superficiali hanno tante storie.....non quelli fighi...!!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli superficiali hanno tante storie.....non quelli fighi...!!


bhè ma scusa oscuro, se sono single perchè non potrebbero avere tante storie?
che c'è di male?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi dirmi di che città sei...smutandata....mi piace rende l'idea...!"!


Ahahah, sì, ma rende l'dea di una che va con tutti, e non è ciò che intendo io... 
La città no, non posso rivelare particolare personali....Sorry


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Permettimi di dirti una cosa shine: io sono abbastanza "figo". E non lo dico per fare lo sborone, ma perchè obiettivamente lo sono. Occasioni ne ho avute parecchie, le ho rifiutate. Non è questione di possibilità secondo me.


 Le hai rifiutate da single o da sposato?


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Aprile 2009)

chi si loda si imbroda


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè secondo te sono quelli "fighi" hanno tante relazioni?


Non per forza. Comunque ripeto, credevo che lei intendesse essere belli per avere opportunità.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Alexantro*

Non sempre che si loda tanto...sbroda pure...!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli superficiali hanno tante storie.....non quelli fighi...!!


Se conosci anche il termine "smandrappate" allora siamo di sicuro della stessa città...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra come sono io?Dato che ho i capelli brizzolati non mi può piacere una bionda?Le mie preferenze vanno al di là del mio modo di essere....!!
























adesso ci racconti per filo e per segno quante donne hai avuto.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le hai rifiutate da single o da sposato?


Da single. Non è mica un vanto per me, è normale.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna a*

Anna...meglio di no.....mi dareste del superficiale..mentre son stato solo sbandato....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna...meglio di no.....mi dareste del superficiale..mentre son stato solo sbandato....!!!


ognuno giustifica il proprio passato ma giudica quello degli altri??


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso ci racconti per filo e per segno quante donne hai avuto.


Brava, sta cercando di sviare il discorso... per me ci ha dato giù...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Smandrappate,sgarrupate,dilaniate,svirgolate,insommma ho una certa proprietà di linguaggio!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno giustifica il proprio passato ma giudica quello degli altri??


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*..........*

Non devo giustificarmi con nessuno....son sempre stato onesto e chiaro...csi son approfittate di me cosa potevo farci??


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non devo giustificarmi con nessuno....son sempre stato onesto e chiaro...csi son approfittate di me cosa potevo farci??


E bravo il nostro smutandato!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Aspetta....se faccio il conto di cio che ho preso e ciò che ho lasciato andare....il rapporto è 1 su 2....oggi son composto e morigerato....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno giustifica il proprio passato ma giudica quello degli altri??


 quello che cercavo di dire!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Io non giustifico il mio passato ci mancherebbe!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

*e, particolare non da poco..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta....se faccio il conto di cio che ho preso e ciò che ho lasciato andare....il rapporto è 1 su 2....oggi son composto e morigerato....!!


ovviamente... tutte si ricordano moooooolto bene di te


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non giustifico il mio passato ci mancherebbe!!!


 eh, ma è  facile dire 'sono cambiato', 'sono scivolato', 'ho imparato', però bisogna dare anche a chi si ha di fronte l'opportunità di dare le stesse giustificazioni!! Partire dal presupposto che sarà onesto, sincero, leale con te, come tu lo vorresti, indipendentemente da come è stato!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Si....lascio ricordi forti...non belli ma forti....!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Son in discussione io adesso?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, ma è  facile dire 'sono cambiato', 'sono scivolato', 'ho imparato', però bisogna dare anche a chi si ha di fronte l'opportunità di dare le stesse giustificazioni!! Partire dal presupposto che sarà onesto, sincero, leale con te, come tu lo vorresti, indipendentemente da come è stato!
















E dopo dicono, non mi dare del maschilista!
Oscuro mi sei simpatico anche se abbiamo idee diverse, ma facile predicare bene e "ruzzolare" male


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son in discussione io adesso?


 sempre!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (ti usavo come esempio di un concetto!)


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Ma chi predica scusa?Ho semplicemente ammesso che accanto voglio una donna con un passato leggermente diverso dal mio e allora?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi predica scusa?Ho semplicemente ammesso che accanto voglio una donna con un passato leggermente diverso dal mio e allora?


allora è una cazzata


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non giustifico il mio passato ci mancherebbe!!!


Ma se uno è stato bene, sesso o amore lo ha fatto perchè convinto, ha fatto un suo percorso, che male c'è?


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è una cazzata


concordo.
si giustifica il proprio passato e si condanna quello degli altri


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Asudem*

Esprimere una preferenza è una cazzata?Allora è una cazzata anche che le donne guardano le proporzioni del membro maschile....peccato che è vero....!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è una cazzata




















Asu, mi piacciono gli uomini, ma quando fai così rimpiango di non essere stata "più aperta di mente".


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Io non faccio testo....io mi son buttato via...l'ho fatto per rabbia e per tanto altro ancora.....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esprimere una preferenza è una cazzata?Allora è una cazzata anche che le donne guardano le proporzioni del membro maschile....peccato che è vero....!!


Qui si potrebbe aprire un post, ma ritenendomi una cultrice della materia, secondo me le dimensioni non contano di per sè.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi predica scusa?Ho semplicemente ammesso che accanto voglio una donna con un passato leggermente diverso dal mio e allora?


 e no, oscuro, scusa, ma su questo non concordo!!!
Kid dice: io ho dato un valore al sesso e voglio una donna che abbia dato al sesso il medesimo valore.
Tu invece dici: io ho fatto un percorso in cui al sesso non davo quel valore lì, ora ho capito che invece ce l'ha e voglio una donna che gli abbia dato quel valore (usando il tempo passato!).
Secondo me è una cosa ingiusta! se tu hai fatto un percorso non potrebbe averlo fatto pure lei?
Non potrebbe anche lei non aver dato valore al sesso e invece dargliene ora? 
Questo è predicare bene e razzolare male.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io amo Sawyer, il più coerente, il più vero, il più sincere il più originale, il più divertente ed il più sexy!!!


Il più bastardo pure....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esprimere una preferenza è una cazzata?Allora è una cazzata anche che le donne guardano le proporzioni del membro maschile....peccato che è vero....!!
















  ancora con questa storia!! Il mio miglior amante era quello che ce l'aveva più piccolo di tutti, ora che vogliamo fare?!?!?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

é invece contano.....ecco spiegato il motivo del mio successo...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esprimere una preferenza è una cazzata?Allora è una cazzata anche che le donne guardano le proporzioni del membro maschile....peccato che è vero....!!


seconda cazzata


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non faccio testo....io mi son buttato via...l'ho fatto per rabbia e per tanto altro ancora.....!!!


Può capitare a tutti anche alle donne... non per questo una è uno scarto come non lo sei tu.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> seconda cazzata


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

però siamo fortunate ragazze..qui tutti fighi e con un batacchio così


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ancora con questa storia!! Il mio miglior amante era quello che ce l'aveva più piccolo di tutti, *ora che vogliamo fare?!?!?*









 cambiarlo??


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non faccio testo....io mi son buttato via...l'ho fatto per rabbia e per tanto altro ancora.....!!!


 questo non è affar nostro, noon ti giudichiamo per quello che tu hai fatto, ma perchè dici di volere una donna che non l'ha fatto: con che diritto?
E' come se tu non ti curassi, ti lasciassi andare, barba, capelli, non ti lavi, non usi un profumo, nulla. Però vuoi una donna perfetta, curatissima e precisa.... bè, ci va reciprocità nelle cose!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questo non è affar nostro, noon ti giudichiamo per quello che tu hai fatto, ma perchè dici di volere una donna che non l'ha fatto: con che diritto?
> E' come se tu non ti curassi, ti lasciassi andare, barba, capelli, non ti lavi, non usi un profumo, nulla. Però vuoi una donna perfetta, curatissima e precisa.... bè, ci va reciprocità nelle cose!!


appoggio e non spingo


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Lasciamo stare ragazze, tanto 'sti uomini sono semza speranza. In effetti se quando Dio li credò non avevesse capito di aver fatto una gran cavolata, perchè avrebbe dovuto fare la donna?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare ragazze, tanto 'sti uomini sono semza speranza. In effetti se quando Dio li credò non avevesse capito di aver fatto una gran cavolata, perchè avrebbe dovuto fare la donna?


Veramente Dio disse che creò la donna per far compagnia all'uomo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*...........*

Cosa c'entra il mio passato con una mia preferenza??Nulla!!Devo specificare che mi disturberebbe pensarla con tanti altri prima di me?Son maschio e meridionale ho i miei limiti....almeno son sincero...e mi piaccio così!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il mio passato con una mia preferenza??Nulla!!Devo specificare che mi disturberebbe pensarla con tanti altri prima di me?Son maschio e meridionale ho i miei limiti....almeno son sincero...e mi piaccio così!!!


Ahah, viva la sincerità!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Cosa c'entra il mio passato con una mia preferenza?*?Nulla!!Devo specificare che mi disturberebbe pensarla con tanti altri prima di me?Son maschio e meridionale ho i miei limiti....almeno son sincero...e mi piaccio così!!!



ci sei arrivato finalmente!!
stesso discorso per la donna di kid


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

*conclusione?*

la moglie di kid non gli ha detto tutto per paura di venire considerata una facile.
se lo ha detto solo ora, problabilmente, è perché fra loro si sta creando un nuovo equilibrio, forse sono più aperti, tutti e due, ed è più facile dirsi anche cose che prima erano inesprimibili. io non butterei via l'opportunità di conoscersi davvero, facendola sentire in colpa per una cosa che appartiene al passato.
tuttosommato il tutto lo vedo positivo, in prospettiva.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Noi almeno siamo sinceri caro....qui tutte amanti dei piselli piccoli....!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci sei arrivato finalmente!!
> stesso discorso per la donna di kid


Si è perso il senso del discorso secondo me... ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Asudem*

Ho giudicato la donna di kid???NO!!!Ho solo espresso una mia preferenza.....sveglia!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la moglie di kid non gli ha detto tutto per paura di venire considerata una facile.
> se lo ha detto solo ora, problabilmente, è perché fra loro si sta creando un nuovo equilibrio, forse sono più aperti, tutti e due, ed è più facile dirsi anche cose che prima erano inesprimibili. io non butterei via l'opportunità di conoscersi davvero, facendola sentire in colpa per una cosa che appartiene al passato.
> tuttosommato il tutto lo vedo positivo, in prospettiva.


Anche per me ora può essere una cosa positiva in prospettiva.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi almeno siamo sinceri caro....qui tutte amanti dei piselli piccoli....!!!


ma che cosa c'entra??
oscuro non dire cazzate...un conto è parlare di tette grosse o cazzoni, un conto è parlare di pretendere da una donna un passato lindo quando il tuo lindo non è.
che poi non è nè lindo nè sporco, è un passato con o con meno esperienze.
dire solo io son così' farà pure onore alla tua onestà ma non alla tua intelligenza


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la moglie di kid non gli ha detto tutto per paura di venire considerata una facile.
> se lo ha detto solo ora, problabilmente, è perché fra loro si sta creando un nuovo equilibrio, forse sono più aperti, tutti e due, ed è più facile dirsi anche cose che prima erano inesprimibili. io non butterei via l'opportunità di conoscersi davvero, facendola sentire in colpa per una cosa che appartiene al passato.
> tuttosommato il tutto lo vedo positivo, in prospettiva.




























 quotolo


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi almeno siamo sinceri caro....qui tutte amanti dei piselli piccoli....!!!


ma dai.. anche qui c'è bisogno di un distinguo: se è amore non conta... ma conta eccome se lo fai per il gusto di farlo.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il mio passato con una mia preferenza??Nulla!!Devo specificare che mi disturberebbe pensarla con tanti altri prima di me?Son maschio e meridionale ho i miei limiti....almeno son sincero...e mi piaccio così!!!


 ma come ti sentiresti se uscendo con una donna alcune volte e innamorandoti di lei, ti sentissi dire 'guarda, non può funzionare, tu hai avuto troppe donne, io voglio un uomo che consideri il sesso un dono d'amore e quindi lo abbia fatto con poche' ?????? E se in più sapessi che invece lei è stata con molti uomini?????? che le diresti?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Brugola*

Ma dove hai letto che pretendo un passato lindo io scusa?Posso scivere che fra una che ne ha avuti 6 e una che ne ha avuti 60 mi preoccupa un pò quella che ne ha avuti 60????Posso?Cosa c'entra il mio passato?Ho questa preferenza punto!Mi piacciono slanciate,occhi da cerbiatto e un bel culo e allora??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi almeno siamo sinceri caro....qui tutte amanti dei piselli piccoli....!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Non ho avuto tante donne ma quelle giuste per la persona che sono....!!!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che pretendo un passato lindo io scusa?Posso scivere che fra una che ne ha avuti 6 e una che ne ha avuti 60 mi preoccupa un pò quella che ne ha avuti 60????Posso?Cosa c'entra il mio passato???


certo che puoi, ma se tu ne hai avute 60 non è coerente.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho avuto tante donne ma quelle giuste per la persona che sono....!!!


vabbè, oscuro, mi arrendo.
COme dici tu.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Emma*

Basta leggere.....infatti io son demodè....peccato....!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Brugola*

Dove ho scritto che ne ho avute 60?Secondo me la coerenza non c'entra....c'entra che mi piacciono così....punto!!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi almeno siamo sinceri caro....qui tutte amanti dei piselli piccoli....!!!





Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. anche qui c'è bisogno di un distinguo: se è amore non conta... ma conta eccome se lo fai per il gusto di farlo.





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 direi piuttosto che ce ne freghiamo delle dimensioni!!
Sai chi era quello che ce l'aveva più piccolo? Il mio ex amante! Ed era quello che tecnicamente era il massimo!! Gli altri, seppur messi meglio, non avevano quell'abilità, che ci devo fare? E' chiaro che compensano  col sentimento e con mille altre cose, però se vogliamo essere onesti è questa la verità!


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti aspettavo al varco...si' carta conosciuta




...eh...ma pare sia arrivato tardi...


























i giochi sono finiti??


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta leggere.....infatti io son demodè....peccato....!!!


non sei demodè, ma con la tua rigidità di pensiero rischi grosso nei rapporti interpersonali, perché ci sarà sempre il dubbio che non ti venga detta tutta la verità.
oltretutto sei sospettoso una cifra di tuo.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> direi piuttosto che ce ne freghiamo delle dimensioni!!
> Sai chi era quello che ce l'aveva più piccolo? Il mio ex amante! Ed era quello che tecnicamente era il massimo!! Gli altri, seppur messi meglio, non avevano quell'abilità, che ci devo fare? E' chiaro che compensano  col sentimento e con mille altre cose, però se vogliamo essere onesti è questa la verità!


ragazze, questo è un argomento molto delicato per noi uomini... apritevi un thread da qualche altra parte!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Iago*

sembra che io non possa affermare che preferisco una che ne ha avuti 6 prima di me ad una che ne ha avuti 60.....vai a capire perchè.....!!Forse perchè non il pisello piccolo????


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> ragazze, questo è un argomento molto delicato per noi uomini... apritevi un thread da qualche altra parte!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Io son sospettoso per motivi professionali...anna...e non son rigido solo di pensiero..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !Seriamente,capisco...ma son così.....che devo farci?


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> sembra che io non possa affermare che preferisco una che ne ha avuti 6 prima di me ad una che ne ha avuti 60.....vai a capire perchè.....!!Forse perchè non il pisello piccolo????



...forse per lo stesso motivo preferisco non parlare mai del passato...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> sembra che io non possa affermare che preferisco una che ne ha avuti 6 prima di me ad una che ne ha avuti 60.....vai a capire perchè.....!!Forse perchè non il pisello piccolo????


ma facendo così è logico che una ti dica sei il secondo ma con l'altro è stato brutto,scusa, eh..
ma io non vi capisco vuoi uomini... se una è furba vi fa lessi in due secondi...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sospettoso per motivi professionali...anna...e non son rigido solo di pensiero.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pensare di poter maturare nella comprensione per gli altri?

mi pareva di leggere che sei impegnato e innamorato.
cosa accadrebbe se lei ti dicesse che fosse stata essattamente con lo stesso numero di persone con cui sei stato tu (che non sono 60, ma nemmeno 6:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e con le stesse modalità? (alcuni per amore altri per gioco, altri per sesso....)


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Perchè secondo te poi io non capisco se è una smutandata o no vero?Insomma l'esperienza ti aiuto anche in questo non credere....!!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma facendo così è logico che una ti dica sei il secondo ma con l'altro è stato brutto,scusa, eh..
> ma io non vi capisco vuoi uomini... se una è furba vi fa lessi in due secondi...




























  spigliata e diretta!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te poi io non capisco se è una smutandata o no vero?Insomma l'esperienza ti aiuto anche in questo non credere....!!!
















  cioè da come fa sesso (se in modo più o meno disinibito) tu pretendi di capire con quanti uomini è stata!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te poi io non capisco se è una smutandata o no vero?Insomma l'esperienza ti aiuto anche in questo non credere....!!!


se lo dici tu...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Non lo sò....fortunatamente ha un suo vissuto che conosco....mi ci dovrei trovare per risponderti...non son così presuntuoso poi!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma facendo così è logico che una ti dica sei il secondo ma con l'altro è stato brutto,scusa, eh..
> ma io non vi capisco vuoi uomini... se una è furba vi fa lessi in due secondi...



infatti.
La morale di questo tred qual è?
se si sta zitte o si mente va meglio e si sta tutti più sereni??
mah...


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il più bastardo pure....


Il più bastardo? E perchè scusa? Ha sempre amato Kate e nonostante ciò l'ha sempre lasciata libera di scegliere, è diventuo un criminale per vendicare i genitori, è sincero, generoso. Locke invece ha ucciso jasmin sparando a sangue freddo, si è alleato con il peggio del peggio, gli altri, tanto è vero che anche l'isola lo ha condannato per lesue azioni non facendogli più torvare la capanna.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Mi metti in bocca cosa che non affermo....!!Credo di capire la smutandatezza di una donna da ben altro non dal sesso....!Grande non offendere la mia intelligenza e la mia perspicacia.....!!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi metti in bocca cosa che non affermo....!!Credo di capire la smutandatezza di una donna da ben altro non dal sesso....!Grande non offendere la mia intelligenza e la mia perspicacia.....!!!
























 chi!?!??!
ops, scusa! chiedo venia, è vero, non l'hai affermato così!!! 
Scusa!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te poi io non capisco se è una smutandata o no vero?Insomma l'esperienza ti aiuto anche in questo non credere....!!!


volevo anche dirti, caro Oscuro, che la fregatura vera è che se ti innamori credi perché ci vuoi credere.
(e adesso dimmi che mi sbaglio, se hai il coraggio)


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non lo sò....fortunatamente ha un suo vissuto che conosco....mi ci dovrei trovare per risponderti...non son così presuntuoso poi!!!


 svincoli sapendo di svincolare?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Si ,ho il coraggio....dopo 30anni dovresti aver cognizione e saper pesare le persona che scegli come compagna di vita.....non la pretendo vergine ci mancherebbe...ma aggredirmi perchè non la vorrei dilaniata mi sembra eccessivo!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Ti risulta che io svincoli?Insomma....son Oscuro ricordi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi ci dovrei trovare!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che pretendo un passato lindo io scusa?Posso scivere che fra una che ne ha avuti 6 e una che ne ha avuti 60 mi preoccupa un pò quella che ne ha avuti 60????Posso?Cosa c'entra il mio passato?Ho questa preferenza punto!Mi piacciono slanciate,occhi da cerbiatto e un bel culo e allora??[/quote]
> 1) Peccato che ho avuto troppi amanti per i tuoi gusti...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ho il coraggio....dopo 30anni dovresti aver cognizione e saper pesare le persona che scegli come compagna di vita.....*non la pretendo vergine ci mancherebbe...ma aggredirmi perchè non la vorrei dilaniata mi sembra eccessivo*!!!


che cazzone esagerato che sei


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ho il coraggio....dopo 30anni dovresti aver cognizione e saper pesare le persona che scegli come compagna di vita.....non la pretendo vergine ci mancherebbe...ma aggredirmi perchè non la vorrei dilaniata mi sembra eccessivo!!!


Forse non te l'hanno detto ma i tessuti sono elestici e non si consuma....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Mai dire mai.....Anche perchè una volta ci siteneva ad esser il primo...adessi ci si tiene ad esser l'ultimo!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ho il coraggio....dopo 30anni dovresti aver cognizione e saper pesare le persona che scegli come compagna di vita.....non la pretendo vergine ci mancherebbe...ma aggredirmi perchè non la vorrei dilaniata mi sembra eccessivo!!!


potresti trovare anche una donna che desidera che il proprio uomo non lo abbia infilato in ogni buco possibile...
posso dirti una cosa.....di stile?
Dilaniata è orrendo......


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Ma non è una questione fisica....è più mentale.....!Ragazze siete terra terra....!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)




----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

io non ce la fò!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Emma*

Certo....ma se leggevi attentamente il post....capivi che ho usato dilaniata per scherzo....siam partiti da smutandata io e shine....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione fisica....è più mentale.....!Ragazze siete terra terra....!!


L'unico che è riuscito a dilaniarmi la mente è stato il prof. di matematica!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












...e senza neppure toccarci....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Vabbè ho capito:Mi piacciono quelle vissute,Allegrotte,smutandatelle,più ne hanno avuti e meglio mi sento ok?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Mi raccomando....non più di 4 cm.....di più fa male.....!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....ma se leggevi attentamente il post....capivi che ho usato dilaniata per scherzo....siam partiti da smutandata io e shine....!!!


smutandata, smandrappata....si ho capito....'na femmena figlia 'e ndrocchia.....un po' di esperienza e intelligenza.....ed è la fine


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Oggi*

Oggi ho capito...che esprimere con sincerità le proprie preferenze da fastidio.....!Pazienza la prossima volta scriverò quelle che le donne amano sentirsi dire......!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi ho capito...che esprimere con sincerità le proprie preferenze da fastidio.....!Pazienza la prossima volta scriverò quelle che le donne amano sentirsi dire......!!


maddai su...non fare il permaloso..non ti si addice proprio


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito:Mi piacciono quelle vissute,Allegrotte,smutandatelle,più ne hanno avuti e meglio mi sento ok?


Appello alle donne: continuiamo a prendere 'sti uomini in giro dicendo il numero sotto radice quadrata, vi prego continuiamo a farlo non sono in grado di reggere la sincerità!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ho il coraggio....dopo 30anni dovresti aver cognizione e saper pesare le persona che scegli come compagna di vita.....*non la pretendo vergine ci mancherebbe...ma aggredirmi perchè non la vorrei dilaniata mi sembra eccessivo!!!*


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. anche qui c'è bisogno di un distinguo: se è amore non conta... ma conta eccome se lo fai per il gusto di farlo.


Mah...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi ho capito...che esprimere con sincerità le proprie preferenze da fastidio.....!Pazienza la prossima volta scriverò quelle che le donne amano sentirsi dire......!!


invece io ho capito quello che gli uomini amano sentirsi dire.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah...


dipende, dal momento, dai..


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende, dal momento, dai..


Beh se si parla di momenti concordo, ma alla lunga...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

*Comunque Kid*

sul tuo discorso sul sesso non concordo, ma sul dirsi tutto sì. Ci sarei rimasta molto male pure io, tradimento o meno.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

*di kid*

mi piace il fatto che lascia parlare tutti nei suoi post e intanto medita.
grande kid.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi piace il fatto che lascia parlare tutti nei suoi post e intanto medita.
> grande kid.


Una vita di meditazione, si....


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sul tuo discorso sul sesso non concordo, ma sul dirsi tutto sì. Ci sarei rimasta molto male pure io, tradimento o meno.


Per carità, ognuno la pensi come vuole. Ma trovatemi qualcuno che non sarebbe felice di sapere che il suo partner l'ha fatto solo con lui/lei.... suvvia!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per carità, ognuno la pensi come vuole. Ma trovatemi qualcuno che non sarebbe felice di sapere che il suo partner l'ha fatto solo con lui/lei.... suvvia!


 
io.
non sarebbe la persona che è e che amo


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io.
> non sarebbe la persona che è e che amo


Mi pare una forzatura... ma l'importante è che ne sia convinta tu.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per carità, ognuno la pensi come vuole. Ma trovatemi qualcuno che non sarebbe felice di sapere che il suo partner l'ha fatto solo con lui/lei.... suvvia!


Moi.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pare una forzatura... ma l'importante è che ne sia convinta tu.


 
forzatura perchè?
perchè prima di me ha avuto storie con altre donne?
bho...pensala come vuoi kid...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forzatura perchè?
> perchè prima di me ha avuto storie con altre donne?
> bho...pensala come vuoi kid...


Perchè non capisco come la cosa potrebbe essere un problema e non un beneficio.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè non capisco come la cosa potrebbe essere un problema e non un beneficio.


Kid più storie più esperienza, certo capisco che la terminologia utilizzata da tua moglie ti abbia sconvolto un po', ma sono periodi, capitano a tutti. Il problema è se continuano a lungo.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per carità, ognuno la pensi come vuole. Ma trovatemi qualcuno che non sarebbe felice di sapere che il suo partner l'ha fatto solo con lui/lei.... suvvia!


Mille volte io. Io voglio una persona completa, che abbia esperienza, che si sia divertito, che sia trasgressivo, non uno "che dona tutto se stesso con l'atto sessuale", che noia!
Mio marito mi ha donato tutto se stesso ogni volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore ed io ho fatto lo stesso con lui, un equilibrio perfetto di mente corpo ed anima, tutto il resto non esiste.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè non capisco come la cosa potrebbe essere un problema e non un beneficio.


 
provo a spiegartelo.
anzi, se cerchi in amore e sesso c'è un post molto interessante che parla  proprio del fatto di avere o non avere più storie prima di decidere chi vuoi accanto a te.
se io avessi scelto il primo uomo che ho incontrato avrei avuto una idea di come pensa e ragiona un uomo univoca e sopratutto avrei scelto da adolescente. Quando sei giovane e ti innamori ti pare che esista solo lui e non hai una visione più ampia del pensiero maschile.
allora forse sarebbe bene scegliere la persona con la quale passare tutta la vita oltre una certa età, ipotizzo magari 40 anni.
per me è limitativo avere una sola storia sopratutto per avere una maggiore conoscenza dell'animo umano, e non parlo di scopate naturalmente.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid più storie più esperienza, certo capisco che la terminologia utilizzata da tua moglie ti abbia sconvolto un po', ma sono periodi, capitano a tutti. Il problema è se continuano a lungo.


Ma perchè, l'esperienza non la posso fare con mia moglie?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> provo a spiegartelo.
> anzi, se cerchi in amore e sesso c'è un post molto interessante che parla  proprio del fatto di avere o non avere più storie prima di decidere chi vuoi accanto a te.
> se io avessi scelto il primo uomo che ho incontrato avrei avuto una idea di come pensa e ragiona un uomo univoca e sopratutto avrei scelto da adolescente. Quando sei giovane e ti innamori ti pare che esista solo lui e non hai una visione più ampia del pensiero maschile.
> allora forse sarebbe bene scegliere la persona con la quale passare tutta la vita oltre una certa età, ipotizzo magari 40 anni.
> per me è limitativo avere una sola storia sopratutto per avere una maggiore conoscenza dell'animo umano, e non parlo di scopate naturalmente.


Mi pare di aver capito quindi che per voi non è possibile stare con una persona senza trombare. Basta dirlo, già questo è più concepibile. Ma non parlatemi di esperienza... quella si può fare in altre maniere.


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> provo a spiegartelo.
> anzi, se cerchi in amore e sesso c'è un post molto interessante che parla  proprio del fatto di avere o non avere più storie prima di decidere chi vuoi accanto a te.
> se io avessi scelto il primo uomo che ho incontrato avrei avuto una idea di come pensa e ragiona un uomo univoca e sopratutto avrei scelto da adolescente. Quando sei giovane e ti innamori ti pare che esista solo lui e non hai una visione più ampia del pensiero maschile.
> allora forse sarebbe bene scegliere la persona con la quale passare tutta la vita oltre una certa età, ipotizzo magari 40 anni.
> per me è limitativo avere una sola storia sopratutto per avere una maggiore conoscenza dell'animo umano, e non parlo di scopate naturalmente.




quoto!


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè, l'esperienza non la posso fare con mia moglie?


La stai facendo Kid, la state facendo. Volevi una donna che non avesse avuto altre esperienze? Lei ti aveva detto che era così e adesso salta fuori il suo passato (vero o presunto), tu le avevi anche giurato fedeltà però...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver capito quindi che per voi non è possibile stare con una persona senza trombare. Basta dirlo, già questo è più concepibile. Ma non parlatemi di esperienza... quella si può fare in altre maniere.


ma tu con una donna scopi e basta?
non parli, non discuti, non impari, non insegni, non le fai scoprire cose che lei non conosce e viceversa, non condividi esperienze?
ma che discorsi fai?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu con una donna scopi e basta?
> non parli, non discuti, non impari, non insegni, non le fai scoprire cose che lei non conosce e viceversa, non condividi esperienze?
> ma che discorsi fai?


no, qui credo che si stia davvero pisciando fuori dal vaso. Tu mi hai detto che per te esperienza vuol dire star con tante persone. Io ti dico, può anche essere vero, ma devo trombarmele per forza tutte?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Perchè ogni persona è diversa ed ogni persona ti lascia una parte di sè, ti insegna qualcosa, ti arricchisce. Conoscere le altre persone  ti fa fare una scelta più consapevole e riduce il rischio di tradiemento, perchè ad un certo punto hai voglia di fermarti e passa la curiosità sull'altro sesso.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La stai facendo Kid, la state facendo. Volevi una donna che non avesse avuto altre esperienze? Lei ti aveva detto che era così e adesso salta fuori il suo passato (vero o presunto), tu le avevi anche giurato fedeltà però...


No calma, mi ero ben reso conto che non era vergine la prima volta che lo abbiamo fatto....


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> no, qui credo che si stia davvero pisciando fuori dal vaso. Tu mi hai detto che per te esperienza vuol dire star con tante persone. Io ti dico, può anche essere vero, ma devo trombarmele per forza tutte?


hai vinto....ci rinuncio...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Perchè ogni persona è diversa ed ogni persona ti lascia una parte di sè, ti insegna qualcosa, ti arricchisce. Conoscere le altre persone  ti fa fare una scelta più consapevole e riduce il rischio di tradiemento, perchè ad un certo punto hai voglia di fermarti e passa la curiosità sull'altro sesso.


E allora ti chiedo: queste cose te le insegna solo a letto?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Ci rinuncio anche io!


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No calma, mi ero ben reso conto che non era vergine la prima volta che lo abbiamo fatto....
















   e ci mancherebbe non accorgersene... Kid ma uno o mille che cambia? Se non il NON dirlo prima, su questo concordo con te, ma non so com'eri quando vi siete sposati, magari aveva paura e ha omesso qualche particolare...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio anche io!


 
guarda, stavo per rispondere ancora ma ho capito che non gli interessa minimamente spostarsi di un mm dal suo pensiero.
continua a parlare solo di scopate e non di relazioni.
tempo perso


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe non accorgersene... Kid ma uno o mille che cambia? Se non il NON dirlo prima, su questo concordo con te, ma non so com'eri quando vi siete sposati, magari aveva paura e ha omesso qualche particolare...


1 o 1000... cambia molto! Cambia che per me una che si tromba 1000 persone non è una persona seria. Punto.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> 1 o 1000... cambia molto! Cambia che per me una che si tromba 1000 persone non è una persona seria. Punto.


Uomo o donna che sia Kid?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Bhè sei migliorato però, prima era 1-100 ora 1-1000.
Consiglio, non ritornare più sull'argomento con tua moglie se non vuoi rifinire fuori limite consentito!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda, stavo per rispondere ancora ma ho capito che non gli interessa minimamente spostarsi di un mm dal suo pensiero.
> continua a parlare solo di scopate e non di relazioni.
> tempo perso



A me pare invece che vogliate farmi credere che per fare esperienza bisogna per forza andarci a nche a letto con una persona. non sono assolutamente in sintonia col vostro modo di pensare. Non serve prendersela, stiamo scambiandoci i punti di vista. io non voglio convincere nessuno, perchè sono convinto delle mie scelte.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uomo o donna che sia Kid?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me pare invece che vogliate farmi credere che* per fare esperienza bisogna per forza andarci a nche a letto con una persona.* non sono assolutamente in sintonia col vostro modo di pensare. Non serve prendersela, stiamo scambiandoci i punti di vista. io non voglio convincere nessuno, perchè sono convinto delle mie scelte.


Kid si parlava di storie, storie o avventure, non di amicizie...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Bhè sei migliorato però, prima era 1-100 ora 1-1000.
> Consiglio, non ritornare più sull'argomento con tua moglie se non vuoi rifinire fuori limite consentito!


Mi fa piacere che ti piaccia provocare. sfortunatamente per te credo ancora a mia moglie.


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me pare invece che vogliate farmi credere che per fare esperienza bisogna per forza andarci a nche a letto con una persona. non sono assolutamente in sintonia col vostro modo di pensare. Non serve prendersela, stiamo scambiandoci i punti di vista. io non voglio convincere nessuno, perchè sono convinto delle mie scelte.



cmq, per avere delle esperienze complete per quanto riguarda i rapporti uomo-donna, sì bisogna anche andarci a letto...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid si parlava di storie, storie o avventure, non di amicizie...



Ma perchè non posso stare insieme ad una persona ed aspettare prima di andarci a letto? E' così difficile?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.


Seria non è il termine giusto, con qualche disagio forse sì, soprattutto se è una situazione che dura a lungo.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Va bhè ora te lo dico:

PERCHè POI NON TI DEVI LAMENTARE SE SCOPRI CHE TI HA PRESO PER IL C*** COME HA FATTO TUA MOGLIE!!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Va bhè ora te lo dico:
> 
> PERCHè POI NON TI DEVI LAMENTARE SE SCOPRI CHE TI HA PRESO PER IL C*** COME HA FATTO TUA MOGLIE!!!!


Finalmente ti sei svelata. Chapeau!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Eh no, te la sei proprio cercata!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Eh no, te la sei proprio cercata!



Certo, me la sono proprio meritata cara.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

il passato che ha avuto una persona prima di incrociare te...non è cosa che ti riguardi. Mai. Conta quello che era quando l'hai conosciuta e te ne sei innamorato tu. Vista la tua reazione, tua moglie ha solo sbagliato a dirti che erano più di due.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il passato che ha avuto una persona prima di incrociare te...non è cosa che ti riguardi. Mai. Conta quello che era quando l'hai conosciuta e te ne sei innamorato tu. Vista la tua reazione, tua moglie ha solo sbagliato a dirti che erano più di due.



Cara Arsan non è vero, sono semplicemente fuori dal mondo e merito una punizione per questo!


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *il passato che ha avuto una persona prima di incrociare te...non è cosa che ti riguardi. Mai. Conta quello che era quando l'hai conosciuta e te ne sei innamorato tu..*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cara Arsan non è vero, sono semplicemente fuori dal mondo e merito una punizione per questo!


le punizioni le dà solo il padreterno, dopo che tutti saremo usciti di casa con i piedi davanti


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le punizioni le dà solo il padreterno, dopo che tutti saremo usciti di casa con i piedi davanti


Bella questa!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il passato che ha avuto una persona prima di incrociare te...non è cosa che ti riguardi. Mai. Conta quello che era quando l'hai conosciuta e te ne sei innamorato tu. Vista la tua reazione, tua moglie ha solo sbagliato a dirti che erano più di due.


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

proprio ieri sera, parlando con un amico di una tipa che ho conosciuto questa estate, siamo arrivati al punto che gli stavo raccontando come era andata col marito, e purtroppo scoprii che all'epoca, il marito la tradì proprio con una con la quale mi vedevo...


è sempre sbagliaot parlare del passato.....


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


>


Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente. Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me pare invece che vogliate farmi credere che per fare esperienza bisogna per forza andarci a nche a letto con una persona. non sono assolutamente in sintonia col vostro modo di pensare. Non serve prendersela, stiamo scambiandoci i punti di vista. io non voglio convincere nessuno, perchè sono convinto delle mie scelte.


Vista tutta la discussione, mi pare che sia tu a fare il distinguo ha scopato/non ha scopato e non gli/le altri/e.

Se avesse avuto 10 uomini prima di te senza andarci a letto non avrebbe fatto differenza ma se ci ha scopato pare di si..coerente?

Credo sia una visuale molto possessiva ed egoistica, la stessa, se ricordi, che ti è stata appuntata quando hai evidenziato che quello che ti fa piacere è che le donne per conquistarti si sbattano per conquistarti, che lottino per te, per averti...
Lei è quella che è, che te l'ha fatta, all'epoca, scegliere rispetto a quell'altra ANCHE grazie alle esperienze, sessuali o meno, ma comunque TUTTE, che ha fatto PRIMA di scegliere te....dovresti solo esser contento di come è ora, tutta dedita a te da quel che scrivevi, perchè vuol dire che la sua scelta è stata consapevole e non un "tentativo".... 

Se ci pensi bene, alla fine, è la stessa cosa che ti ha bloccato per tutto il tempo che eri combattuto fra tua moglie e l'altra, ovvero il rivedere l'immagine di te stesso...solo che ora è l'immagine che avevi di tua moglie (quella scontata, che sta lì solo per te, che non potrebbe mai tradirti nè stupirti, tiepidina etc ect) che devi rimettere in discussione e la tua rigidità ti crea qualche problema non da poco ad affrontare la cosa...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente. *Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà*!


compro?? ma dai.
e poi anche lei aveva comprato un pacchetto che poi ha rilevato qualche pecca no?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente. Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà!


Tu prendi solo il presente non il passato.
L'errore che ha commesso lei è stato quello di assecondarti sulla cosa dei numeri.
Mi è sempre stato chiesto, ma mi sono sempre rifiutata di rispondere mettendo subito il punto fermo che erano solo C* miei.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> compro?? ma dai.
> e poi anche lei aveva comprato un pacchetto che poi ha rilevato qualche pecca no?


Nessuno ha detto il contrario cara.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma *non sono d'accordo sul fatto che* *il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente*. Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà!





Shine ha detto:


> *Tu prendi solo il presente non il passato*.
> L'errore che ha commesso lei è stato quello di assecondarti sulla cosa dei numeri.
> Mi è sempre stato chiesto, ma mi sono sempre rifiutata di rispondere mettendo subito il punto fermo che erano solo C* miei.


E avrebbe una bella opzione sul futuro, se non si ferma ad aspetti puramente egoistici...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente. *Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà*!


E su questo


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto il contrario cara.


però naturalmente il tuo disagio è più profondo del suo...
anzi, è solo *il tuo* visto che lei probrabilmente non si sogna neanche del tuo tradimento


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Mettila così, lei è stata inadempiente riguardo il passato, tu riguardo al futuro. Trai te le conclusioni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il senso del discorso lo concepisco, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il passato non mi debba riguardare assolutamente. Io compro tutto il pacchetto, mica metà!


tu non compri niente, bello mio. tu progetti perchè hai trovato la metà della mela. Le persone non ci appartengono...semplicemente collimano con noi, quando le incrociamo


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mettila così, lei è stata inadempiente riguardo il passato, tu riguardo al futuro. Trai te le conclusioni.



Ma sì ripeto, io per primo non sono stato uno stinco di santo... ma non capisco perchè trovate così inconcepibile l'essere gelosi anche del passato di una persona, che si possa provare piacere nel sapere che tua moglie non se la sono fatta tutti. Tutto qui, sicuramente il mio pensiero è pure un pò egoistico, ma tantè, è uno dei miei difetti.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu non compri niente, bello mio. tu progetti perchè hai trovato la metà della mela. Le persone non ci appartengono...semplicemente collimano con noi, quando le incrociamo


No no. Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Ok, basta che ora non le chiedi se i 6-8 erano uno ad uno o anche a coppia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Basta con le domande ok?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No no. Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!


visto come stai reagendo ,ti meriti quello che ti è stato messo sul piatto fino a qualche giorno fa. Ti ripeto, kid: le persone non ci appartengono.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No no. Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!


Sì Kid, è così.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ok, basta che ora non le chiedi se i 6-8 erano uno ad uno o anche a coppia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che fetente


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ok, basta che ora non le chiedi se i 6-8 erano uno ad uno o anche a coppia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Già chiesto... ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Kid, è così.


E' così come?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No no. Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!


Ora allora rispondi sinceramente e riflettendo.
Se lei ti avesse detto che aveva a avuto 6-8 (tradotto 10-15) uomini, e che erano state solo scopate per di più, tu te la saresti sposata?
Se rispondi di si, devi ammettere che il numero e le modalità non sono importatni;
Se rispondi di no, allora il tuo matrimonio è una farsa.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> visto come stai reagendo ,ti meriti quello che ti è stato messo sul piatto fino a qualche giorno fa. Ti ripeto, kid: le persone non ci appartengono.



Ma io ho una moglie pure troppo brava e comprensiva, lo so bene. Ma la madre di mio figlio deve darmi tutta se stessa.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Già chiesto... ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo!


A tre a tre?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' così come?


Questo "Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!".

Poi si può cambiare cammino facendo ma omettere  qualcosa del passato no, non l'accetterei, non l'ho accettato...


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io ho una moglie pure troppo brava e comprensiva, lo so bene. *Ma la madre di mio figlio deve darmi tutta se stessa*.


 
mentre il padre di suo figlio può avere distrazioni


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ora allora rispondi sinceramente e riflettendo.
> Se lei ti avesse detto che aveva a avuto 6-8 (tradotto 10-15) uomini, e che erano state solo scopate per di più, tu te la saresti sposata?
> Se rispondi di si, devi ammettere che il numero e le modalità non sono importatni;
> Se rispondi di no, allora il tuo matrimonio è una farsa.



Due cose: non mi piace il tuo modo di stuzzicarmi su questo argomento, perchè mi pare si sia capito che mi dà fastidio. Quindi se ti interessa parlare con me, volentieri, ma cerca di rispettare le mie opinioni senza fare sarcasmo.

Seconda cosa: ho già detto che non so cosa avrei fatto ai tempi, ma poco importa, perchè io per primo lo so che conta solo quello che è oggi lei. Una brava madre e una moglie comprensiva e attraente. Mi piace pensare che mi abbia mentito proprio perchè ci teneva a me e non voleva ferirmi.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questo "Se tu vuoi fare parte della mia vita metti sul piatto tutto, non solo quello che vuoi!".
> 
> Poi si può cambiare cammino facendo ma omettere  qualcosa del passato no, non l'accetterei, non l'ho accettato...


Ah bene, grazie cara.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mentre il padre di suo figlio può avere distrazioni



Non può e non deve e se lo fa è uno stronzo! Brugola, ma il fatto che io abbia fatto una cazzata, mi mette nella posizione di dover per forza accettare tutto senza fiatare forever?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Seriamente!!!*

Seriamente state facendo passare un messaggio inesatto!!!Ho espresso una preferenza inerente il mio immaginario erotico-maschile.....non capisco tutto questo accanimento....e non capisco casa debba c'entrare il mio passato con il mio immaginario....!Poi kid potrebbe farne una questione di trasparenza.....la verità dilla subito o non dirla per niente...visto che non siamo tenuti a dire ai nostri patner il nostro vissuto....!Avete scatenato una tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua.....!!!Fra l'altro,ammesso e non concesso che io abbia avuto un vissuto burrascoso non vedo perchè non potrei desiderare accanto a me una donna dal vissuto più sereno!!!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente state facendo passare un messaggio inesatto!!!Ho espresso una preferenza inerente il mio immaginario erotico-maschile.....non capisco tutto questo accanimento....e non capisco casa debba c'entrare il mio passato con il mio immaginario....!Poi kid potrebbe farne una questione di trasparenza.....la verità dilla subito o non dirla per niente...visto che non siamo tenuti a dire ai nostri patner il nostro vissuto....!Avete scatenato una tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua.....!!!Fra l'altro,ammesso e non concesso che io abbia avuto un vissuto burrascoso non vedo perchè non potrei desiderare accanto a me una donna dal vissuto più sereno!!!!!


QUOTO


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Due cose: non mi piace il tuo modo di stuzzicarmi su questo argomento, perchè mi pare si sia capito che mi dà fastidio. Quindi se ti interessa parlare con me, volentieri, ma cerca di rispettare le mie opinioni senza fare sarcasmo.
> 
> Seconda cosa: ho già detto che non so cosa avrei fatto ai tempi, ma poco importa, perchè io per primo lo so che conta solo quello che è oggi lei. Una brava madre e una moglie comprensiva e attraente. Mi piace pensare che mi abbia mentito proprio perchè ci teneva a me e non voleva ferirmi.


1) Non facevo sarcasmo ma solo una battuta.
2) Allora ammetti che il numero degli amanti non conta un accidenti, sii coerente!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non può e non deve e se lo fa è uno stronzo! Brugola, ma il fatto che io abbia fatto una cazzata, mi mette nella posizione di dover per forza accettare tutto senza fiatare forever?


Hai fatto una cazzata che probabilemnte non avresti fatto se avessi avuto più esperienza.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non può e non deve e se lo fa è uno stronzo! Brugola, ma il fatto che io abbia fatto una cazzata, mi mette nella posizione di dover per forza accettare tutto senza fiatare forever?


kid, tu per ora non hai dovuto accettare *NIENTE* che non sia stato una rivelazione che prima di sposarsi con te invece di esser stati 3 son stati 5 
mi pare che questo ti porti nella condizione di non avere il diritto di dire niente se non essere semplicemente un pò dispiaciuto.
invece se ti rileggi il tuo atteggiamento è molto diverso


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> QUOTO


allora quoti che avrebbe dovuto mentirti oggi?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

ma non capiscono o non vogliono capire?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> 1) Non facevo sarcasmo ma solo una battuta.
> 2) Allora ammetti che il numero degli amanti non conta un accidenti, sii coerente!



Ok, se mi dice che è ironia la accetto e chiudo la polemica.

Il numero importa è come: ripeto, passa una bella differenza per me tra 10 o 100. 

10 sei una persona normale. 100 sei ninfomane, e che cavoli!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> kid, tu per ora non hai dovuto accettare *NIENTE* che non sia stato una rivelazione che prima di sposarsi con te invece di esser stati 3 son stati 5
> mi pare che questo ti porti nella condizione di non avere il diritto di dire niente se non essere semplicemente un pò dispiaciuto.
> invece se ti rileggi il tuo atteggiamento è molto diverso



Il fatto è che io non ho detto nè preteso nulla. Ho sofferto in silenzio.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma non capiscono o non vogliono capire?


Boh...


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Purtroppo abbiamo capito anche troppo bene, ecco perchè poi le donne raccontano le cavolate, siete voi che ancora non lo avete capito.
Sono sempre più felice per l'uomo che ho scelto comunque.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora quoti che avrebbe dovuto mentirti oggi?


Sarebbe stato meglio, si. Più che altro perchè mi dovrebbe conoscere mia moglie. Ma forse l'ha fatto per quello che ha subito. Un pò la capisco.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo capito anche troppo bene, ecco perchè poi le donne raccontano le cavolate, siete voi che ancora non lo avete capito.
> Sono sempre più felice per l'uomo che ho scelto comunque.


Ripeto, darei del ninfomane pure ad un uomo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Perdonami ma son in disaccordo con te!!Non si può definire normalità 10 anormalità 100...è una forzatura!Credo sià più giusto dire preferisco 10....intendo?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ripeto, darei del ninfomane pure ad un uomo.


Kid ma il perché e il percome te l'ha spiegato tua moglie?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Mettiamola così...il tuo uomo è contento?Benissimo...ma non far passare noi per strani....però.....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, se mi dice che è ironia la accetto e chiudo la polemica.
> 
> Il numero importa è come: ripeto, passa una bella differenza per me tra 10 o 100.
> 
> 10 sei una persona normale. 100 sei ninfomane, e che cavoli!


ok te lo concedo 100 è decisamene un bel numero.
Ma 35-40 ci può stare alle condizioni che dicevo prima, tu come lo giudichi?
Del tipo se io ho iniziato a 16 e finito a 30, è una media di tre all'anno, non è così tanto...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma non capiscono o non vogliono capire?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

kid.... 

io capisco il tuo punto di vista..... la mogliettina perfetta ora nn ti sembra più tale.... quando la tradivi e tornavi a casa... pensavi (poverina) nn se lo merita..... 

e adesso... che ti ha confidato che prima di te ha posseduto più uomini sulla via del meretricio ti adiri?? 

se tu lo avessi saputo prima... l'avresti abbandonata dopo qualche nottata di amplessi???

nn lo so.... io probabilmente sarei infastidito.... ma cercherei di essere onesto con me stesso e passerei oltre...

in fin dei conti tra i 2 il peggiore sei tu.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ok te lo concedo 100 è decisamene un bel numero.
> Ma 35-40 ci può stare alle condizioni che dicevo prima, tu come lo giudichi?
> Del tipo se io ho iniziato a 16 e finito a 30, è una media di tre all'anno, non è così tanto...


Tre all'anno? Ma perché si lascia si viene lasciati o semplicemente ci si annoia e si passa ad altro?


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> kid....
> 
> io capisco il tuo punto di vista..... la mogliettina perfetta ora nn ti sembra più tale.... quando la tradivi e tornavi a casa... pensavi (poverina) nn se lo merita.....
> 
> ...


mi pareva che io e shine fossimo diventate marziani..
grazie


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettiamola così...il tuo uomo è contento?Benissimo...ma non far passare noi per strani....però.....!!!


Tranquillo Oscuro, tanto io ho chiuso, non rischi di incontrarmi, io però non mentirei.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Ma nopn è una gara a chi è il peggiore......kid ha fatto una cosa riprorevole...ma la moglie poteva pure esser più onesta.....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pareva che io e shine fossimo diventate marziani..
> grazie


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> kid....
> 
> io capisco il tuo punto di vista..... la mogliettina perfetta ora nn ti sembra più tale.... quando la tradivi e tornavi a casa... pensavi (poverina) nn se lo merita.....
> 
> ...



Hai ragione. Davvero. E' quello che sto tentando di fare.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Tranquilla shine...non mentirei anche io.....!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nopn è una gara a chi è il peggiore......kid ha fatto una cosa riprorevole...ma la moglie poteva pure esser più onesta.....!!!


 
sicuro...

ma il kid della brianza l'ha fatta più lunga di quel che è....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Davvero. E' quello che sto tentando di fare.


 
se tu riuscissi...

ti meriteresti tanto Rispetto....


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tre all'anno? Ma perché si lascia si viene lasciati o semplicemente ci si annoia e si passa ad altro?


Ci possono essere mille motivi, tipo si vive in due continenti diversi, si capisce che la storia non va, non si è pronti per una relazione seria... Mille motivi.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ok te lo concedo 100 è decisamene un bel numero.
> Ma 35-40 ci può stare alle condizioni che dicevo prima, tu come lo giudichi?
> Del tipo se io ho iniziato a 16 e finito a 30, è una media di tre all'anno, non è così tanto...



Shine, dal mio punto di vista è tanto aver avuto 35-40 partner, non so che dirti. Non la vorrei una donna così. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, no?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci possono essere mille motivi, tipo si vive in due continenti diversi, si capisce che la storia non va, non si è pronti per una relazione seria... Mille motivi.


Non si è innamorati, ah allora ok, per brevi periodi capisco.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Ti auguro buona fortuna Kid, spero solo che tutto questo discorso ti sia rimasto da qualche parte....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

35 ma scherziamo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Io gradirei fino al 4 massimo 5.....su 6 faccio eccezzione solo per la moglie di kid...perche kid mi è simpatico!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> 35 ma scherziamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei mi ha detto 6 compreso me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io massimo fino a 10 lo accetterei.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ti auguro buona fortuna Kid, spero solo che tutto questo discorso ti sia rimasto da qualche parte....



Certo che li metto da parte questi discorsi, pure i tuoi. Sono esperienza.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto 6 compreso me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei relazioni o sei avventure di una notte? Secondo me sta lì la differenza Kid...


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non si è innamorati, ah allora ok, per brevi periodi capisco.


Io ho avuto sempre il probelma dei continenti diversi... Ciò nonostante ho portato avanti alcuni rapporti, poi ha giocato anche un pò la sfortuna, del resto l'amore della mia vita lo avrei conosciuto a 28 anni, è stato destino...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

E allora brindiamo......sei nella giusta media....però...kid quel che hai fatto non va bene....!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sei relazioni o sei avventure di una notte? Secondo me sta lì la differenza Kid...


Anche per me sta lì la differenza... ma non oso chiedere altro!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

ho avuto almeno 70 donne.... forse 80.... nn mi sento un mosrto....


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora brindiamo......sei nella giusta media....però...kid quel che hai fatto non va bene....!!


Comincia a sembrarmi sempre più distante per fortuna.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho avuto almeno 70 donne.... forse 80.... nn mi sento un mosrto....


Non lo sei. Sei solo malato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





It's a joke!


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho avuto almeno 70 donne.... forse 80.... nn mi sento un mosrto....


Azz... così tante?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

*tomorrow people*


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Kid ti assolvo.....Loscma?Pentiti....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Zigghy marley?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> 35 ma scherziamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spero per te che tu sia già sposato o che tu abbia 20 anni. Altrimenti mi sa tanto che dovrai modificare le tue convinzioni o astenerti dal domandare.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho avuto almeno 70 donne.... forse 80.... nn mi sento un mosrto....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*shine*

Ho 37 anni....e convivo da 5...domando e son sereno....ho avuto culo....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


>


bhè? scusa ma che c'è da acclamare??


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? scusa ma che c'è da acclamare??



Ah per fortuna qualcuno lo ha detto al posto mio!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? scusa ma che c'è da acclamare??


Che è sincero sul numero e che dice di non essere un mostro.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... così tante?


 
si


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*...........*

Sbagliato anche ridurre tutto ad un numero....comunque!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zigghy marley?


sì fratello


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ah per fortuna qualcuno lo ha detto al posto mio!


uno che ha avuto 70/80 donne in un breve  tempo (mi pare che lui non sia oltre i 30) mi pare uno che non ha ancora capito cazzo vuole dalla vita e da un rapporto sentimentale.
Non vedo che ci sia da applaudire


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbagliato anche ridurre tutto ad un numero....comunque!!!


Infatti sbagliato sempre sia che vada contro che a favore.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno che ha avuto 70/80 donne in un breve  tempo (mi pare che lui non sia oltre i 30) mi pare uno che non ha ancora capito cazzo vuole dalla vita e da un rapporto sentimentale.
> Non vedo che ci sia da applaudire


Vedi che qualcosa in comune lo abbiamo?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Che è sincero sul numero e che dice di non essere un mostro.


a me pareva un vanto.
Non posso sapere se sia sincero o se ne abbia scopate tre in vita sua.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*SHINE*

Dipende dal numero.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vedi che qualcosa in comune lo abbiamo?


mi spiace tu abbia pensato che non avessimo nulla in comune.
Ti aiutavo a vedere un'ottica diversa dalla tua. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




continuo a pensare quel che ti ho detto prima. 
Sii più sereno caro. Mi pare tu te lo meriti


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno che ha avuto 70/80 donne in un breve  tempo (mi pare che lui non sia oltre i 30) mi pare uno che non ha ancora capito cazzo vuole dalla vita e da un rapporto sentimentale.
> Non vedo che ci sia da applaudire


Non so che età abbia e non so se cercasse un rapporto sentimentale, nè so in che ambiente abbia vissuto. Aplaudivo solo il fatto che dichiarasse di non essere un mostro. Ho conosciuto uomini che erano sullo stesso numero più o meno e non erano peggiori di kid. Soprattutto conosco chi ora è soddisfatto e fedele.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace tu abbia pensato che non avessimo nulla in comune.
> Ti aiutavo a vedere un'ottica diversa dalla tua.
> 
> 
> ...



Ci provo.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal numero.....!!


LA mia fortuna allora è che non sono mai stata portata per la matematica!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*shine*

Io pure....ma so contare fino a 35.....!!!E non va bene.....


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me pareva un vanto.
> Non posso sapere se sia sincero o se ne abbia scopate tre in vita sua.


Se uno ci racconta della cavolate il problema è suo. Io sto a quanto racconta, me ne conosco che sono a questi livelli e ripeto, non sono mostri.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non so che età abbia e non so se cercasse un rapporto sentimentale, nè so in che ambiente abbia vissuto. Aplaudivo solo il fatto che dichiarasse di non essere un mostro. Ho conosciuto uomini che erano sullo stesso numero più o meno e non erano peggiori di kid. Soprattutto conosco chi ora è soddisfatto e fedele.



ho parlato di migliore o peggiore?
non mi sembra.
A me un uomo /una donna che così giovane (ma anche dopo)   tromba  un numero così elevato di donne/uomini è una persona con dei problemi nelle relazioni , un superficiale  che pensa  che la vita sia tutta là


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non so che età abbia e non so se cercasse un rapporto sentimentale, nè so in che ambiente abbia vissuto. Aplaudivo solo il fatto che dichiarasse di non essere un mostro. Ho conosciuto uomini che erano sullo stesso numero più o meno e non erano peggiori di kid. Soprattutto conosco chi ora è soddisfatto e fedele.


Io prima di conoscere la mia attuale ragazza ero veramente un disastro.... (nn un mostro)....

pensavo ci fosse qualche cosa di sbaglaito in me... credevo semplicemente di essere incapace di esser fedele...

adesso.... è tutto diverso...

PS io alla mia attuale ragazza ho spiegato per bene il mio passato....
è ogni giorno con i fatti le dimostro che di me si può fidare....

nn volevo iniziare il rapporto con una bugia....


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se uno ci racconta della cavolate il problema è suo. Io sto a quanto racconta, me ne conosco che sono a questi livelli e ripeto, non sono mostri.


Per carità, nessuno dice questo. Meglio ninfomani che assassini!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

ho conosciuto assassini ninfomani....!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ho conosciuto assassini ninfomani....!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho parlato di migliore o peggiore?
> non mi sembra.
> A me un uomo /una donna che così giovane (ma anche dopo) tromba un numero così elevato di donne/uomini è una persona con dei problemi nelle relazioni , un superficiale che pensa che la vita sia tutta là


 
te lo dico in emilano.... ma va cagher....


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2009)

comunque che vi devo dire, a me dei numeri non frega una cippa.
posso essermi innamorata di tanti uomini e con ciascuno avere fatto sesso con amore senza per questo sentirmi una poco di buono.
condanno con fermezza il tradimento ma il numero dei rapporti prima per me non conta


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> te lo dico in emilano.... ma va cagher....


te lo dico in milanese
ma va dar via el cu

mi pareva avessi scritto tu che pensavi di essere sbagliato


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Io prima di conoscere la mia attuale ragazza ero veramente un disastro.... (nn un mostro)....
> 
> pensavo ci fosse qualche cosa di sbaglaito in me... credevo semplicemente di essere incapace di esser fedele...
> 
> ...


Con queste poche righe hai dimostrato di essere migliore di molti altri.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Migliore?Solo diverso...non migliore!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Migliore?Solo diverso...non migliore!!!


appunto.
non capisco   il senso del fare la classifica...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Asudem*

Appunto!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> comunque che vi devo dire, a me dei numeri non frega una cippa.
> posso essermi innamorata di tanti uomini e con ciascuno avere fatto sesso con amore senza per questo sentirmi una poco di buono.
> condanno con fermezza il tradimento ma il numero dei rapporti prima per me non conta








  La penso esattamente come te.
Possiamo stare qui a discutere giorni, ma tanto non arriveremo mai ad un punto.
Ho avuto uomini che la pensavano come Oscuro e Kid ma credo che poi in me abbiano apprezzato altre cose.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> appunto.
> non capisco   il senso del fare la classifica...


Non mi pare di aver fatto nessuna classifica e comunque è stato sincero ed ha capito come una volta trovata la persona giusta si debba valorizzare il rapporto con la fedeltà.
Semplice ma non così scontato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Come me no....non lo avresti mai lasciato....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver fatto nessuna classifica e comunque è stato sincero ed ha capito come una volta trovata la persona giusta si debba valorizzare il rapporto con la fedeltà.
> Semplice ma non così scontato.


quando dici migliore fai un paragone.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Migliore?Solo diverso...non migliore!!!


Sei geloso? Tanto io con te non ho speranze!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sei geloso? Tanto io con te non ho speranze!


Rassegnati Oscuro!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come me no....non lo avresti mai lasciato....!!


Mi avresti lasciata tu dopo aver sentito il numero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Certo che se oltrepassi i 10 o menti o sei destinata ad essere single!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Guarda che il numero per me non è ostativo di nulla....certo ho una preferenza...ma di fronte ad una donna intrigante e interessante....quanto importa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente state facendo passare un messaggio inesatto!!!Ho espresso una preferenza inerente il mio immaginario erotico-maschile.....non capisco tutto questo accanimento....e non capisco casa debba c'entrare il mio passato con il mio immaginario....!Poi kid potrebbe farne una questione di trasparenza.....la verità dilla subito o non dirla per niente...*visto che non siamo tenuti a dire ai nostri patner il nostro vissuto....!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma ci mancherebbe che non puoi desiderarlo.....ma ameresti solo una donna dal vissuto più sereno, o ti innamoreresti di una donna per quel che è con te....ora, nel presente?


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il numero per me non è ostativo di nulla....certo ho una preferenza...ma di fronte ad una donna intrigante e interessante....quanto importa?


ahahah...vedi...
E' così che ti voglio!
Ci sono volute solo 48 pagine di post.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi avresti lasciata tu dopo aver sentito il numero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo vedi?
dai tuoi commenti tu ti dimostri compiaciuta dal  numero denotando che sei la prima a dargli  importanza


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Emma*

Tutte e due le cose......!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ahahah...vedi...
> E' così che ti voglio!
> Ci sono volute solo 48 pagine di post.


oh Madonna!! ma chi sei?? oscar in gonnella???


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

E non conosci i miei numeri!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo vedi?
> dai tuoi commenti tu ti dimostri compiaciuta dal  numero denotando che sei la prima a dargli  importanza


Non credo Asu, quando l'ho fatto? Io non do alcuna importanza ai numeri, ma alle persone.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non conosci i miei numeri!!


Ora me li dici, ora me li dici.....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non credo Asu, quando l'ho fatto? Io non do alcuna importanza ai numeri, ma alle persone.


bho. 
prima applaudi chi ne spara 80, poi dici che oscuro è meglio che non sappia il tuo numero, poi che più di 10 son da non dire...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Meno di 70....ma sicuramente piene di vita,senza scrupoli,inqietanti...e tanto altro ancora.....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Ho detto che 10 sono da non dire secondo quanto affermano Oscuro e Kid, non secondo il mio pensiero.
Il numero per me non conta Asu, considero la persona e voglio anche io la stessa cosa. Inoltre non credo assolutamente che i numeri rivelati siano realistici, per cui meglio non chiedere, meglio non sapere.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ho detto che 10 sono da non dire secondo quanto affermano Oscuro e Kid, non secondo il mio pensiero.
> Il numero per me non conta Asu, considero la persona e voglio anche io la stessa cosa. Inoltre non credo assolutamente che i numeri rivelati siano realistici, per cui meglio non chiedere, meglio non sapere.



Shine.... io sono tuo marito!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meno di 70....ma sicuramente piene di vita,senza scrupoli,inqietanti...e tanto altro ancora.....!!!


Acc... mi batti alla grande, poi la donna dai facili costumi sarei io!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io con un ragazzo che si è dato a tutte quelle donnette non ci starei mai! Cosa mi possono aver lasciato?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Molto meno di 70.....non le ho mai contate forse la metà....ma molto intense....!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Shine.... io sono tuo marito!


No guarda, a mio marito piace tanto avere la moglie un pò P*. Mi desiderava priprio così, un pò santa, un pò P*.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto meno di 70.....non le ho mai contate forse la metà....ma molto intense....!!!


E cosa c'è di male se la tua donna ha avuto la tua stessa esperienza?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*shine*

A tutti piace così....un po e un pò...basta non sia un pò troppo!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> No guarda, a mio marito piace tanto avere la moglie un pò P*. Mi desiderava priprio così, un pò santa, un pò P*.


Guarda che mia moglie è una gran porca con me. E mi fa piacere.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Nulla...ma preferirei ne avesse meno.....!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Non sono un pò troppo altrimenti il numero andrebbe nella fascia umanamente non consentita


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda che mia moglie è una gran porca con me. E mi fa piacere.


Ecco, sii felice della donna che hai e di tutto ciò che l'ha resa così. Stop, mi astengo dal dire altro.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Se siete così una che ne ha avuti pochi non vi piacerebbe, datemi retta.
Acqua e fuoco non vanno d'accordo!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se siete così una che ne ha avuti pochi non vi piacerebbe, datemi retta.
> Acqua e fuoco non vanno d'accordo!


Eppure due scintille un fuoco possono accenderlo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Vedi....mi piacerebbe una donna che ne ha avuti pochi...e quei pochi non hanno fatto esplodere la sua sessualità,la sua carnalità,con me tirerebbe finalmente fuori la z.....che è in lei....!!!!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Capisco ciò che dici, me una donna non è una miccia che va accesa. La propria carnalità una ce l'ha dentro fin dalla nascita e la espime in modi diversi a seconda delle età, non a secondo di quanto è bravo l'uomo.
A voi uomini piace credere che il merito sia vostro ma se una donna è così lo è stata sempre, come lo siete sempre stati voi. E se una donna è così ad una certa età gli ormoni si fanno sentire e la gestione è alquanto complicata vi assicuro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*

Dissento.....!Anche il patner giusto ti fà tirare fuori....cose che hai sempre avuto.....!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici, me una donna non è una miccia che va accesa. La propria carnalità una ce l'ha dentro fin dalla nascita e la espime in modi diversi a seconda delle età, non a secondo di quanto è bravo l'uomo.
> A voi uomini piace credere che il merito sia vostro ma se una donna è così lo è stata sempre, come lo siete sempre stati voi. E se una donna è così ad una certa età gli ormoni si fanno sentire e la gestione è alquanto complicata vi assicuro.


Quindi tutto sta nel fatto che gli uomini hann oFederica e le donne no?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento.....!Anche il patner giusto ti fà tirare fuori....cose che hai sempre avuto.....!!!


Bravo.


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

Se l'uomo ci sa fare meglio, ma onestamente illudersi di poter tirare fuori da una donna cose che altri non sono riusciti a fare.... ho i miei dubbi e nel mio caso non è così...Già nel primo rapporto c'erano tutti gli elemnti, ed anche prima quando ero vergine, già c'era tutto....


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sta nel fatto che gli uomini hann oFederica e le donne no?


Non hai capito proprio niente


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non hai capito proprio niente


Cazzo si scherza, suvvia!


----------



## Old Shine (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Per tutti...


Allora non ti starei simpatica, mi dispiace. Ti dico una cosa però, un giorno, quando sarò vecchia e rincoglionita, magari sola, pensare ai miei amanti sarà piacevole e mi farà sentire ancora la vita scorrere nelle vene.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Allora non ti starei simpatica, mi dispiace. Ti dico una cosa però, un giorno, quando sarò vecchia e rincoglionita, magari sola, pensare ai miei amanti sarà piacevole e mi farà sentire ancora la vita scorrere nelle vene.


Farà piacere a tuo marito!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Shine, dal mio punto di vista è tanto aver avuto 35-40 partner, non so che dirti. Non la vorrei una donna così. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, no?





oscuro ha detto:


> 35 ma scherziamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto 6 compreso me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non riesco a capire come si possa incontrare una donna/uomo, uscirci, innamorarsene e poi.... scartarla/o perchè ha avuto 'troppe' storie (posto che troppo rispetto a cosa è duro da capire! massimo 10? e 11 ????)............. Perdere la persona giusta per... un preconcetto.... mah!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*

Suvvia si scherza....io capisco subito e non approfondisco la conoscenza!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io non riesco a capire come si possa incontrare una donna/uomo, uscirci, innamorarsene e poi.... scartarla/o perchè ha avuto 'troppe' storie (posto che troppo rispetto a cosa è duro da capire! massimo 10? e 11 ????)............. Perdere la persona giusta per... un preconcetto.... mah!


 
nn ci credo... sono d'accordo....


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io non riesco a capire come si possa incontrare una donna/uomo, uscirci, innamorarsene e poi.... scartarla/o perchè ha avuto 'troppe' storie (posto che troppo rispetto a cosa è duro da capire! massimo 10? e 11 ????)............. Perdere la persona giusta per... un preconcetto.... mah!


Capirai Grande che prima di innamorarmi ci parlo con una persona... se mi dicesse ho avuto 40 partner le risponderei: no grazie, non voglio aessere il quarantunesimo!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il numero per me non è ostativo di nulla....certo ho una preferenza...ma di fronte ad una donna intrigante e interessante....quanto importa?


 questa frase la incorniciamo?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa frase la incorniciamo?


Guarda, l'hai incorniciata tu senza saperlo!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suvvia si scherza....io capisco subito e non approfondisco la conoscenza!!!





kid ha detto:


> Capirai Grande che prima di innamorarmi ci parlo con una persona... se mi dicesse ho avuto 40 partner le risponderei: no grazie, non voglio aessere il quarantunesimo!


 Beati voi..... 
Io mi sono innamorata dell'uomo con cui sto (e lui di me) sin dalla prima volta in cui siamo usciti, anche se poi abbiamo cercato di prenderla con calma e vedere dove ci portava il sentimento immediato. E dato che non faccio test alla gente (nè lui a me) ho capito con quante donne era stato solo con la conoscenza (e ad oggi posso dire sono numeri generali, non precisi!), parlando del proprio passato in modo generale, non specifico! Lo stesso lui di me...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2009)

*Grande 82*

Contento per te....!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non in bagno però....!!





kid ha detto:


> Guarda, l'hai incorniciata tu senza saperlo!


 ma infatti era il mio intento!!!
Trovo che sia un atteggiamento più corretto e molto diverso da quello detto finora!! Non precludersi l'amore per un preconcetto!! Ma valutarlo come una qualunque altra cosa!! ad es a me piace l'uomo in grado di fare i lavoretti di casa, ma se non è capace non è che lo liquido!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dettro fra noi io capisco il tuo disagio...credo momentaneo....!A dirla tutta..anche a me darebbe un certo fastidio sapere che la mia compagna...abbia avuto un passato decisamente allegro...e non è vero che 1 0 100 non cambia le cose perchè a me le cambierebbe....!!Certo...son un pò all'antica...non pretendo la verginità,ci mancherebbe,ma ho sempre gradito accanto a me una donna che vivesse le sessualità non troppo superficialmente....!!!


 E allora perché mai dovrebbe accompagnarsi con te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capisco che qui stai parlando seriamente e probabilmente fuori dal forum non sei come ti mostri qui.
Ma non potresti mostrarti umano anche a noi con maggiore frequenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie....!!Non gradisco una donna "composta"o con un vissuto normale..per paura di un tradimento....e che la prefersico semplicemente così....difficile da capire?Poi non credo neanche che nella vita si possano avere più di 3 0 4 amori sentiti....


 Non ci crederai, ma capisco e non credo che ci sia da dare giudizi su un modo di sentire o un altro.

Teorizzare la maggiore affidabilità di chi ha avuto esperienze è una ragionamento fondato sul nulla.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma capisco e non credo che ci sia da dare giudizi su un modo di sentire o un altro.
> 
> *Teorizzare la maggiore affidabilità di chi ha avuto esperienze è una ragionamento fondato sul nulla.*


non è vero in assoluto, però potrebbe anche accadere che uno/a che ha avuto/a poche esperienze poi, ad un punto, gli/le scatta qualcosa in testa e fa una cazzata... curiosità, voglia di nuove esperienze, noia, incazzatura, idiozia, i motivi possono essere molteplici, l'inesperienza può essere una concausa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non è vero in assoluto, però potrebbe anche accadere che uno/a che ha avuto/a poche esperienze poi, ad un punto, gli/le scatta qualcosa in testa e fa una cazzata... curiosità, voglia di nuove esperienze, noia, incazzatura, idiozia, i motivi possono essere molteplici, l'inesperienza può essere una concausa.


 Può anche succedere che chi aveva i capelli da giovane vuol verificare se può avere successo anche da calvo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto può essere, ma mettere un'affermazione del genere come base di un ragionamento è fondarlo sul nulla assoluto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci sono esperienze in un senso e nell'altro, ma per la maggior parte si è constatato che tendono a separarsi maggiormente coppie che si sono incontrate da giovani senza avere molta esperienza alle spalle.


 Ma da dove hai ricavato questi dati?
Puoi benissimo pensarla così o si può pensarla al contrario.
Ma nessuna delle due opinioni può essere considerata null'altro che una opinione basata sul sentire individuale e non certo riferita come un dato di fatto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Aprile 2009)

Posso dire la mia?

Alla nostra età (specie per chi costeggia già i 40 e oltre) non ci si attende particolare ritrosia sessuale.

Per cui l'amicizia puo' portare ad una notte insieme...ma anche no. Dipende tutto da come la persona vive la sua sessualità, mi viene da pensare che chi l'ha vissuta in senso piu' ritroso da giovane sostanzialmente non cambi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però siamo fortunate ragazze..qui tutti fighi e con un batacchio così


 Sai che lo stavo pensando anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ok te lo concedo 100 è decisamene un bel numero.
> Ma 35-40 ci può stare alle condizioni che dicevo prima, tu come lo giudichi?
> Del tipo se io ho iniziato a 16 e finito a 30, è una media di tre all'anno, non è così tanto...


 Insomma ...significa che non hai mai avuto relazioni più lunghe di tre mesi ed anche dopo diverse esperienze non hai imparato a essere più prudente oppure che hai avuto relazioni lunghe e periodi in cui ti facevi chi capitava nei bagni delle discoteche...
In ogni caso sono tue esperienze "formative" che non certo la prima sera che esci con uno, ma quando si comincia a stare insieme seriamente si dovrebbero raccontare e comprendere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> kid....
> 
> io capisco il tuo punto di vista..... la mogliettina perfetta ora nn ti sembra più tale.... quando la tradivi e tornavi a casa... pensavi (poverina) nn se lo merita.....
> 
> ...





Brugola ha detto:


> mi pareva che io e shine fossimo diventate marziani..
> grazie


Ma Kid è disorientato mica fa una valutazione morale.

Poi secondo me è stato anche l'atteggiamento di leggerezza con cui ne ha parlato  e pure con un'altra persona che ne era a conoscenza e lui no che lo ha colpito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso dire la mia?
> 
> Alla nostra età (specie per chi costeggia già i 40 e oltre) non ci si attende particolare ritrosia sessuale.
> 
> Per cui l'amicizia puo' portare ad una notte insieme...ma anche no. Dipende tutto da come la persona vive la sua sessualità, mi viene da pensare che chi l'ha vissuta in senso piu' ritroso da giovane sostanzialmente non cambi....


 Lo credo anch'io.
Associare l'esperienza e la maturazione ai numeri è del tutto fuorviante.


----------



## Iago (3 Aprile 2009)

a Napoli si dice:
 cient primm 'e me, 
nisciun ropp 'e me.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento.....!Anche il patner giusto ti fà tirare fuori....cose che hai sempre avuto.....!!!


io sono daccordo con te...almeno, per me,è sempre stato così....se il partner non è quello "giusto" mi sento un po' frenata nelle parole e nei gesti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> a Napoli si dice:
> cient primm 'e me,
> nisciun ropp 'e me.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2009)

Emma, concordo sulla "frenatura" che deriva secondo me non da una giustezza intrinseca  ma dal contesto, da come si arriva "insieme" a quel momento, con quali aspettative (inutile dire che non si hanno: si hanno sempre, magari anche solo aspettative di divertimento...ma si è molto precisi nell'incasellare subito la storia)


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma ...significa che non hai mai avuto relazioni più lunghe di tre mesi ed anche dopo diverse esperienze non hai imparato a essere più prudente oppure che hai avuto relazioni lunghe e periodi in cui ti facevi chi capitava nei bagni delle discoteche...
> In ogni caso sono tue esperienze "formative" che non certo la prima sera che esci con uno, ma quando si comincia a stare insieme seriamente si dovrebbero raccontare e comprendere.


 No, significa che non si deve avere per forza una relazione che implichi l'escusività, anzi non si deve per forza avere una relazione. Non mi sono mai fatta nessuno nei bagni delle discoteche (non credo sia molto piacevole), e chi lo fa mi fa un pò pena, anche perchè non ha un posto migliore.
Sulla gestione dei rapporti credo di non aver mai avuto grossi problemi, anzi... una mia amica diceva che se ti sai gestire le avventure ti sai gestire bene anche un rapporto serio. 
La prudenza l'ho avuta sempre, non ho mai rischiato malattie e similari.
Ho avuto una storia lunga, circa sette anni,  per 4 sono stata fedele, poi ho sbagliato nel non avere il coraggio di troncare prima di tradire, ma io andavo ad impulso e non ragionavo molto sulle cose, sono stata fedele perchè lo sentovo e non per una scelta consapevole. Quando mi sono sposata l'ho fatto nel bene e nel male nella ricchezza e nella poverta, nella salute e nella malattia, rinunciando ad ogni altro uomo del mondo. Ho fatto un mio percorso, ma non rinnego assolutamente niente.
Per quanto concerne mio marito, che mi ama così come sono, credo che non gliene freghi proprio niente con quante porsone sono stata. E conosco altri che la pensano così (i mariti delle mie amiche). Ho fatto un lavoro un pò particolare che mi ha portato a viaggiare molto e cnoscere molta gente, questa è la spiegazione.
Sono certa che se fossi rimasta nel paese dove sono cresciuta ne avrei avuti pochissimi, li ne ho avuto solo uno...
Sono vite diverse, esperienze diverse.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> No, significa che non si deve avere per forza una relazione che implichi l'escusività, anzi non si deve per forza avere una relazione. Non mi sono mai fatta nessuno nei bagni delle discoteche (non credo sia molto piacevole), e chi lo fa mi fa un pò pena, anche perchè non ha un posto migliore.
> Sulla gestione dei rapporti credo di non aver mai avuto grossi problemi, anzi... *una mia amica diceva che se ti sai gestire le avventure ti sai gestire bene anche un rapporto serio. *
> La prudenza l'ho avuta sempre, non ho mai rischiato malattie e similari.
> Ho avuto una storia lunga, circa sette anni, per 4 sono stata fedele, poi ho sbagliato nel non avere il coraggio di troncare prima di tradire, ma io andavo ad impulso e non ragionavo molto sulle cose, sono stata fedele perchè lo sentovo e non per una scelta consapevole. Quando mi sono sposata l'ho fatto nel bene e nel male nella ricchezza e nella poverta, nella salute e nella malattia, rinunciando ad ogni altro uomo del mondo. Ho fatto un mio percorso, ma non rinnego assolutamente niente.
> ...


sono d'accordo anche io con quel che dice la tua amica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> No, significa che non si deve avere per forza una relazione che implichi l'escusività, anzi non si deve per forza avere una relazione. Non mi sono mai fatta nessuno nei bagni delle discoteche (non credo sia molto piacevole), e chi lo fa mi fa un pò pena, anche perchè non ha un posto migliore.
> Sulla gestione dei rapporti credo di non aver mai avuto grossi problemi, anzi... una mia amica diceva che se ti sai gestire le avventure ti sai gestire bene anche un rapporto serio.
> La prudenza l'ho avuta sempre, non ho mai rischiato malattie e similari.
> Ho avuto una storia lunga, circa sette anni, per 4 sono stata fedele, poi ho sbagliato nel non avere il coraggio di troncare prima di tradire, ma io andavo ad impulso e non ragionavo molto sulle cose, sono stata fedele perchè lo sentovo e non per una scelta consapevole. Quando mi sono sposata l'ho fatto nel bene e nel male nella ricchezza e nella poverta, nella salute e nella malattia, rinunciando ad ogni altro uomo del mondo. Ho fatto un mio percorso, ma non rinnego assolutamente niente.
> ...


 

Quello che volevo dire, mi sembrava chiaro, era che delle proprie esperienze è corretto parlarne, ma mi sembra che dovrebbe venire anche naturale, con chi pensi di condividere la vita.

Il tu era ipotetico.
E' naturale che poi uno/a non rinneghi la propria vita perché sarebbe rinnegare se stessi. Io non rinnego me e tu non rinneghi te.
I numeri che si sono dati mi sembrano comunque inquietanti.
Non credo che si possano trovare tante persone interessanti in qualsiasi ambiente. E per quanto riguarda la prudenza mi riferivo, chiaramente, a prundenza relazionale non all'uso del profilattico.

La tua teoria dell'esperienza che fa sfogare ed essere poi meno faticosamente e più consapevolmente fedeli è una tua semplice opinione che non puoi spacciare come provata.
Così come è una tua semplice opinione sia quella delle occasioni sià quella che lega le occasioni alla gradevolezza delle persone.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Non è una mia opinione ma si basa su dati statistici oltre che su una esperienza professionale oramai decennale. Sei libera di non crederci, se avrò tempo cercherò di ritrovare i dati.
Per quanto riguarda l'ambiente stessa cosa, se non credi che ci siano lavori che ti portano a conoscere una quantità di gente incredibile, sei libera di non crederci, ma ci sono...
Il fatto di parlarne o meno, infatti deve venire naturale, non deve essere imposto.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire, mi sembrava chiaro, era che delle proprie esperienze è corretto parlarne, ma mi sembra che dovrebbe venire anche naturale, con chi pensi di condividere la vita.
> 
> Il tu era ipotetico.
> E' naturale che poi uno/a non rinneghi la propria vita perché sarebbe rinnegare se stessi. Io non rinnego me e tu non rinneghi te.
> ...


lei parla in base a quella che è la sua esperienza e chiaramente si esprime in base a quella. siccome che, ognuno di noi può viversi addosso una sola vita è impossibile -dici bene tu, stabilire il grado di fedeltà in base al numero di uomini/donne che si è avuti prima del matrimonio o prima di una convivenza. 
la cosa precisa è che lei non può sapere se sarebbe stata altrettanto fedele anche se avesse avuto un solo uomo, visto che indietro non si torna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lei parla in base a quella che è la sua esperienza e chiaramente si esprime in base a quella. siccome che, ognuno di noi può viversi addosso una sola vita è impossibile -dici bene tu, stabilire il grado di fedeltà in base al numero di uomini/donne che si è avuti prima del matrimonio o prima di una convivenza.
> la cosa precisa è che lei non può sapere se sarebbe stata altrettanto fedele anche se avesse avuto un solo uomo, visto che indietro non si torna.


Grazie. Sei riuscita a esprimere più chiaramente di me quel che intendevo.
Le statistiche non dimostrano assolutamente nulla. In base alle statistiche anch'io bevo birra.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lei parla in base a quella che è la sua esperienza e chiaramente si esprime in base a quella. siccome che, ognuno di noi può viversi addosso una sola vita è impossibile -dici bene tu, stabilire il grado di fedeltà in base al numero di uomini/donne che si è avuti prima del matrimonio o prima di una convivenza.
> la cosa precisa è che lei non può sapere se sarebbe stata altrettanto fedele anche se avesse avuto un solo uomo, visto che indietro non si torna.


 E' impossibile stabilire il grado di fedeltà ovviamente, ma tendono a separarsi maggiormente persone che si sono sposate giovani con uno dei primi patner, credo che questo sia un dato risaputo.
Se sarei stata altrettanto fedele rispondo di no perchè non volevo un rapporto esclusivo a 20 anni, nè volevo stare in un solo posto.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

La separazione o il divorzio è una storia d’amore che finisce e una storia di soldi che comincia. Occorre assolutamente evitare che il figlio si trovi all’incrocio tra l’amore e i soldi, che sia coinvolto diventando la vittima di questa doppia storia.Queste storie d’amore che finiscono sono in forte aumento nel cosiddetto “mondo occidentale”.
Se teniamo presenti alcune tra le più documentate statistiche americane, veniamo a sapere che ogni bambino che nasce ha il 40 per cento delle probabilità di vivere, prima dei diciott’anni, in una famiglia che si separerà, e che il 65 per cento dei bambini visitati in un Servizio di psicopatologia infantile proviene da famiglie separate o divorziate.
Non mi risulta che esistano statistiche di questo tipo nel nostro paese. Risulta, invece, che il numero di separazioni annuali è notevole, con una media di 35-40.000 ogni anno (35.205 nel 1987 – 37.224 nel 1988). Sono 40-80.000 i bambini o i ragazzi che, ogni anno, affrontano il rischio effettivo di una separazione. Di questi il 45-50 per cento è al di sotto dei nove anni; il 30-35 per cento in preadolescenza (dieci-quattordici anni); e un 20 per cento adolescente.
C’è una tendenza a un aumento di affido alla madre (il 90 per cento circa negli ultimi tre anni) soprattutto al di sotto degli undici-dodici anni, tendenza ora fortemente contrastata dai padri, con un certo successo.
E’, perciò, un problema di grande importanza e molto complesso. Problema soggetto a moltissime variabili legate al prima, durante e dopo la separazione, all’età dei genitori, al numero degli anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, all’età dei figli, al loro numero ecc.
In genere si trattano sempre insieme i due problemi, separazione e divorzio, ma ci sono delle differenze sostanziali tra di essi, e cioè:
       a) la separazione più traumatica è, nella maggior parte dei casi, preceduta da anni di dissidi; la separazione porta a un distacco logistico, a un improvviso cambiamento di vita di tutto il gruppo familiare, non sempre prevedibile nella sua entità;
       b) in una forte percentuale di casi, in regime di separazione, uno dei partner lotta per la riunione;
       c) nella separazione i figli lottano, direttamente o indirettamente, per la riunione dei genitori, nella quale sperano ancora;
       d) nella separazione, fattori logistici (il problema della casa) ed economici spesso complicano e acutizzano i già tragici problemi affettivi.
Giunti al divorzio, nella gran parte dei casi, è cessato il “lutto psicologico” di uno o di entrambi i partner, molte variabili negative si sono risolte, l’età dei figli è aumentata. Naturalmente, in un certo numero di casi, la causa di divorzio acutizza molti problemi, soprattutto economici, proprio per il suo carattere di rottura definitiva.
Non mi soffermo sulle varie cause che possono spiegare l’aumento del numero di separazioni in quasi tutti i paesi del mondo occidentale e anche nel nostro. Psicologi, psicoanalisti, sociologi, hanno via via valorizzato alcune cause e concause: il forte abbassamento dell’età media della coppia (al matrimonio) e, soprattutto, l’eguaglianza dell’età dei coniugi, una certa immaturità della coppia o di uno dei partner, con difficoltà relazionali e, poi, educative verso i figli; la tendenza all’uscita precoce dal nucleo familiare d’origine e, quindi, l’implicito desiderio di una precoce vita di coppia in molti soggetti fondamentalmente nevrotici.
La scarsa sopportazione delle frustrazioni di tutta la gioventù odierna, un certo contrasto, non dichiarato, tra i due partner, ambedue agli inizi della carriera, e il nuovo status psicologico, nell’ambito della relazione familiare, della donna in quanto apportatrice anch’essa, in modo eguale o spesso superiore, di supporto economico, unioni frequenti tra individui con status educativo e sociale differente e, di conseguenza, facili dissensi nella quotidianità del vivere insieme ecc.
Le due personalità si incontrano: le differenze, i conflitti interni, i complessi vari svaniscono di fronte alla legge dell’amore, spesso sopravvalutando il fascino fisico e sessuale. Poi a poco a poco, nella continuità del vivere insieme, come ho detto, affiora tutto il vissuto dei due esseri; quasi sempre essi tentano di creare una possibilità di convivenza precocemente sentita in pericolo. L’impegno di carriera, di lavoro (in casa e fuori), i doveri materiali e paterni sopravvenuti, ritardano un po’ queste iniziali incrinature, ma inizia la “noia familiare”. E quando la gioia familiare si trasforma in dovere familiare: che fare?
Discussioni su piccole cose, inversione di ruolo nell’educazione dei figli, noia fisica, dovere sessuale. Il “che fare?” diventa un incubo.
Ma per decidere una separazione occorre una forte energia, una decisione che viene dal profondo, sentita improvvisamente come una cosa inevitabile. Si tratta di rimettere in gioco tutta una vita, una intimità in cui si è creduto, e si ha paura di produrre un dolore certo ai figli.
Paradossalmente si può dire che non si prende mai la decisione di separarsi e, soprattutto, di separarsi per divorziare: è essa che ci prende. 

*Gli effetti psicologici sui figli*

Occorre considerare il danno psicopatologico legato al periodo della pre-separazione, a quello più traumatico della lotta giuridica e a quelli della post-separazione.
In un lavoro di ricerca svolto nell’ambito della mia Scuola, fatto su un gruppo di quaranta casi, si è notato che le prime avvisaglie di chiari contrasti di coppia iniziano, in forma sensibile, in media circa sei anni prima della separazione. Sei anni in cui le sensibilissime antenne dei figli captano una rottura affettiva. 
http://www.gesef.it/Dossier/Il cont... -  I rischi della separazione familiare .htm




Per ora ho trovato solo questo. Ho incollato anche un piccolo pezzo che riguarda la capacità dei figli a capire prima dei genitori ed il fatto che di solito la crisi inizia circa 6 anni prima della separazione, per vs. utilità, anche perchè a volte i genitori tendono a negare i disturbi psicologici dei figli dovuti alla crisi.


Tornando a noi come vedete una delle cause di separazione principale è il fatto che i coniugi siano coetani e si sposino giovani. Non è così chiaro, ma nei convegni si approfondisce il concetto e si accenna proprio alla carenza di esperienze nei coniugi.

A volte i fatti impopolari vengono solo accennati tra esperiti del settori...e di fatti impopolari ce ne sono tantissimi vi assicuro.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La separazione o il divorzio è una storia d’amore che finisce e una storia di soldi che comincia. Occorre assolutamente evitare che il figlio si trovi all’incrocio tra l’amore e i soldi, che sia coinvolto diventando la vittima di questa doppia storia.Queste storie d’amore che finiscono sono in forte aumento nel cosiddetto “mondo occidentale”.
> Se teniamo presenti alcune tra le più documentate statistiche americane, veniamo a sapere che ogni bambino che nasce ha il 40 per cento delle probabilità di vivere, prima dei diciott’anni, in una famiglia che si separerà, e che il 65 per cento dei bambini visitati in un Servizio di psicopatologia infantile proviene da famiglie separate o divorziate.
> Non mi risulta che esistano statistiche di questo tipo nel nostro paese. Risulta, invece, che il numero di separazioni annuali è notevole, con una media di 35-40.000 ogni anno (35.205 nel 1987 – 37.224 nel 1988). Sono 40-80.000 i bambini o i ragazzi che, ogni anno, affrontano il rischio effettivo di una separazione. Di questi il 45-50 per cento è al di sotto dei nove anni; il 30-35 per cento in preadolescenza (dieci-quattordici anni); e un 20 per cento adolescente.
> C’è una tendenza a un aumento di affido alla madre (il 90 per cento circa negli ultimi tre anni) soprattutto al di sotto degli undici-dodici anni, tendenza ora fortemente contrastata dai padri, con un certo successo.
> ...


scusa, sai, ma sembra un saggio dedicato a persone superficiali e immature; ché, non vuol dire che non sia così in molti casi, ma non può essere preso come esempio.
come si fa a pensare un matrimonio solo in veste bucolica e spensierata?
tu lo pensavi così? non credo... 
riguardo alla parte evidenziata, sono ancora convinta della veridicità della frase della tua amica ed aggiungo: chi non è fatto per il matrimonio non è fatto neanche per la separazione (inteso come gestione della stessa).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Ma dove ti risulta che l'età in cui si contrae il matrimonio sia in diminuzione?
Non condivido quasi nulla di quanto esposto.
Ho partecipato a un gruppo di studio sul drop out scolastico (per 4 anni e su un distretto scolastico, quindi su numeri altissimi) e si sono analizzate le situazioni familiari e non vi era alcuna correlazione (come invece si era ipotizzato) con famiglie unite o separate così come con la scolarità dei genitori. Può essere vero che più facilmente genitori separati si rivolgano ai servizi sociali anche per problematiche educative, ma questo potrebbe dipendere dal non avere qualcuno con cui condividere i problemi piuttosto che dalla presenza di maggiori problemi.
Io credo che siano più importanti in ogni situazione le situazioni psicologiche individuali e la capacità di risolvere i problemi di coppi.
Voler sostenere, come insisti a voler fare, una correlazione tra esperienze sessuali e stabilità matrimoniale è davvero inconsistente.

P.S. Mi piacevi di più sul parquet...


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Mi hai chiesto i dati statistici ed io non senza difficoltà, ho trovato qualcosa e ti ho messo il link. Nessuno ti dice di cambiare idea, ma quelle che ho riferito sono opinioni di un esperto ed è solo uno dei vari.
Ci sono correnti di pesiero che sostengono la mia tesi, per me è stato così, per varie persone che conosco è stato così. Io stessa nella mia casistica ho riscontrato questo. Io le separazioni le faccio e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
Non voglio assolutizzare perchè non ho mai detto che sia l'unica causa di separazione ed infedeltà, ma a volte è una causa.
Puoi non essere d'accordo ma accetta il fatto che la mia tesi forse non è campata per aria come credi e sostenuta da studi.
Poi che ciò non sia vero per tutti, chi lo mette in dubbio?, conosco anche persone felicemente sposate col fidanzato dei 16 anni. 
Tornando a Kid lui ha avuto pochissime donne e pur avendo saldi principi morali ha tradito la moglie. Io mi chiedo quanto di qusto comportamento sia dovuto proprio al fatto che ha avuto poche esperienze. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> P.S. Mi piacevi di più sul parquet...


 Che vuol dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Che vuol dire?


 Non sei tu? Allora peccato, entrando nel forum un anno dopo hai perso un'anima gemella.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Io l'anima gemella ce l'ho già.
 Non capisco perchè il fatto che abbiamo visioni diverse di un qualcosa debba essere un problema per te. Per me non lo è. Magari siamo d'accordo su moltre altre cose, o magari il fatto che io abbia dichiarato di avere avuto vari uomini mi etichetta come negativa su tutto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto i dati statistici ed io non senza difficoltà, ho trovato qualcosa e ti ho messo il link. Nessuno ti dice di cambiare idea, ma quelle che ho riferito sono opinioni di un esperto ed è solo uno dei vari.
> Ci sono correnti di pesiero che sostengono la mia tesi, per me è stato così, per varie persone che conosco è stato così. Io stessa nella mia casistica ho riscontrato questo. Io le separazioni le faccio e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
> Non voglio assolutizzare perchè non ho mai detto che sia l'unica causa di separazione ed infedeltà, ma a volte è una causa.
> Puoi non essere d'accordo ma accetta il fatto che la mia tesi forse non è campata per aria come credi e sostenuta da studi.
> ...


E' un'opinione, un'ipotesi che può essere validata dai fatti in alcuni casi e altre no.
Le nostre nonne erano generalmente senza esperienza e pure generalmente fedeli.
Chiaro che ti viene subito la risposta che erano altri i fattori importanti...
Appunto.

La tua insistenza mi sembra che voglia solo avvalorare la tua esperienza personale e "valorizzare" le molteplici esperienze che dichiari di aver avuto.
Io non dico il contrario, ma semplicemente che non esiste una corelazione. Non ritengo si possano trovare dati validi a livello statistico per provare la tua tesi, ma se anche li trovassi non avrebbero alcuna base di realtà provando al massimo cosa dichiarano le persone in sede di separazione, che potrebbe pure essere tutto il contrario della verità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io l'anima gemella ce l'ho già.
> Non capisco perchè il fatto che abbiamo visioni diverse di un qualcosa debba essere un problema per te. Per me non lo è. Magari siamo d'accordo su moltre altre cose, o magari il fatto che io abbia dichiarato di avere avuto vari uomini mi etichetta come negativa su tutto?


E' risaputo, tra chi mi legge da tempo, che la scoperta di donne che hanno avuto molti uomini mi provoca solo stupore, ammirazione, una punta di invidia e ...la ricerca degli indirizzi...


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Ieri ho fatto un conto e se non ho dimenticato nessuno, alla fine pensavo peggio, o meglio dipende dai punti di vista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Non faccio un vanto, non ne faccio argomento di converazione nella raltà. E' solo andata così. A volte penso che i problemi attuali siano una sorta di punizione divina, una legge del contrappasso, ciò mi deriva da una educazione troppo rigida, perchè razionalmente non credo di aver fatto qualcosa di male e nè più nè meno di tante altre persone.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' risaputo, tra chi mi legge da tempo, che la scoperta di donne che hanno avuto molti uomini mi provoca solo stupore, ammirazione, una punta di invidia e ...la ricerca degli indirizzi...


 Ammirazione? La ricerca di quali indirizzi? O sono io un pò tarda oppure parli un linguaggio cifrato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ammirazione? La ricerca di quali indirizzi? O sono io un pò tarda oppure parli un linguaggio cifrato....


 Io ho sempre fatto fatica a trovare persone attraenti e ancor più  ne faccio ora.
Cerco indirizzi di dove si incontrano persone attraenti.
"Fuori gli indirizzi" è diventato il mio tormentone da quando un marito geloso aveva scritto che dove lavorava la moglie vi era una gran quantità di uomini attraenti.


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Credo che oramai la lista sia troppo datata, molti di loro avranno perso i capelli, atri si sono sposati, altri hanno messo la pancia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti confermo che  è difficile trovare uomini attraenti, negli ultimi 10 anni ne avrò trovati 1-2 forse. Poi gli uomini sposati che ci provano mi scadono anche come amici, ed orami di single non se ne trovano.
In ogni caso io ho avuto sempre un debole per l'uomo in divisa, poliziotti e carabinieri, soprattutto funzionari. Mi danno un senso di sicurezza.
Se vuoi continuare la disquisizione ci dobbiamo sposatare o ci bannano.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se vuoi continuare la disquisizione ci dobbiamo sposatare o ci bannano.


speriamo di no,è interessante questo dialogo tra fuoco e acqua santa.


----------



## Iago (5 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io le separazioni le faccio e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
> .




è a fronte di affermazioni del genere che mi crolla totalmente l'interesse di leggere...quando in una discussione si ricorre spesso a
 "lei non sa chi sono io" 
oltre a denotare impossibilità ad affermare la propria idea (e questo la dice lunga...perchè se c'ho ragione, basta illustrare il proprio pensiero che sarà maledettamente vincente o resta una opinione...)  ...mette anche l'altro in una posizione di dover quasi per forza giudicare la professionalità dell'interlocutore


non fai un buon servizio a te stessa


-l'ordine degli avvocati di Napoli è più numeroso di quello di tutta la Francia, a parte la alta litigiosità e la tendenza all'imbroglio dei napoletani, ne evince che in questa professione non esiste assolutamente un limite tra il bene e il male...chiunque và bene!

(ovviamente tu non sei napoletana e questo non è rivolto a te..
....è una casistica...)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io l'anima gemella ce l'ho già.
> Non capisco perchè il fatto che abbiamo visioni diverse di un qualcosa debba essere un problema per te. Per me non lo è. Magari siamo d'accordo su moltre altre cose, o *magari il fatto che io abbia dichiarato di avere avuto vari uomini mi etichetta come negativa su tutto*?


shine, cara, non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo


----------



## Iago (5 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> shine, cara, non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo



ovviamente la mia citazione non vale neanche per te, le cui doti professionali/umane sono a mia conoscenza, e quindi al di sopra di dubbi vari


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ovviamente la mia citazione non vale neanche per te, le cui doti professionali/umane sono a mia conoscenza, e quindi al di sopra di dubbi vari


iagone, tranquillo....non mi son proprio sentita toccata anche se, ahimè, devo constatare che proprio torto non hai....
e non mi dire le cose carine che poi non so che rispondere


----------



## Iago (5 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> iagone, tranquillo....non mi son proprio sentita toccata anche se, ahimè, devo constatare che proprio torto non hai....
> e non mi dire le cose carine che poi non so che rispondere



non era una carineria, è un dato di fatto, e và da sè che chi opera al fronte incontri delle difficoltà maggiori di Pordenone o Bassano...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non era una carineria, è un dato di fatto, e và da sè che chi opera al fronte incontri delle difficoltà maggiori di Pordenone o Bassano...


  e c'hai ragione.....vado a controllare la parmigiana di carciofi....scusassero


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Ragazzi, mai stato innamorato di mia moglie come in questi giorni....


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Fino a dopodomani?


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fino a dopodomani?


Mi conosci bene cara.... speriamo di no!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Mah, contento tu!

Guarda tu devi avere una vagonata di pianeti in acqua a contraltare il tuo segno solare di terra....


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, contento tu!
> 
> Guarda tu devi avere una vagonata di pianeti in acqua a contraltare il tuo segno solare di terra....


Cos'avrà voluto dirmi....


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

che la tua concretezza verginea è ANNACQUATA da un mare di pare...!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che la tua concretezza verginea è ANNACQUATA da un mare di pare...!


Quoto.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mai stato innamorato di mia moglie come in questi giorni....


apperò..


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> apperò..


Vado a umori... peggio di una donna!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

se ti va di darmi in privato il tuo tema natale lo leggo volentieri...(ovviamente resta privato, è per mia "didattica")


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ti va di darmi in privato il tuo tema natale lo leggo volentieri...(ovviamente resta privato, è per mia "didattica")


Scusa, cos'è che vuoi che ti spedisca privatamente?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa, cos'è che vuoi che ti spedisca privatamente?
















  data, luogo e ora esatta di nascita!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fino a dopodomani?












 veni, vidi, vici!


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mai stato innamorato di mia moglie come in questi giorni....


La rivelazione è stata positiva... ripeto, donna intelligente... Speriamo che duri.


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> è a fronte di affermazioni del genere che mi crolla totalmente l'interesse di leggere...quando in una discussione si ricorre spesso a
> "lei non sa chi sono io"
> oltre a denotare impossibilità ad affermare la propria idea (e questo la dice lunga...perchè se c'ho ragione, basta illustrare il proprio pensiero che sarà maledettamente vincente o resta una opinione...)  ...mette anche l'altro in una posizione di dover quasi per forza giudicare la professionalità dell'interlocutore
> 
> ...


Iago, non c' pegior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, ho riportato la mia esperienza professiona, un link all'articolo di uno studioso, opinioni che ho ascoltato a convegni, opinioni derivanti da casi concreti. Dato che non ho nessun interesse personale nel convincere il forum della mia tesi, non vedo perchè dovrei insistere e non lo farò ulteriormente. 
Io servizi a me stessa non ne devo fare, se non altro qua dentro.
Mi si voleva negare una esperienza mia professionale e se permetti che uno che è medico mi parla di malattie anche se posso non essere d'accordo lascio una porta aperta.
Quello che dici sui colleghi di Napoli io non lo credo assolutamente, so che a Napoli c'è una antica tradizione giuridica e per quanto ho avuto modo di riscontrare i colleghi napoletani sanno il fatto loro, non sono degli azzeccagarbugli come vorresti far credere.
Qui chiudo la polemica.


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> shine, cara, non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mai stato innamorato di mia moglie come in questi giorni....


Evidentemente la cosa ti ha stuzzicato tuo malgrado.
Secondo me tua moglie è forte, guarda solo al presente ed al futuro!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Evidentemente la cosa ti ha stuzzicato tuo malgrado.
> Secondo me tua moglie è forte, guarda solo al presente ed al futuro!



Sentite questa ragazzi, i miei sintomi:

- fobie ingiustificate di perdere il proprio partner
- gelosia ossessivo-compulsiva (pure del passato del partner)
- desiderio illogico di confessare il proprio adulterio
- reinnamoramento morboso da adolescente della propria moglie.

Io ho sempre saputo che 1+1 fa 2. Quindi, se tutto ha una logica, posso finalmente dire che questo mio atrsuso episodio di gelosia, fa parte del senso di colpa che tanto ho aspettato ed ora mi spaventa?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ti va di darmi in privato il tuo tema natale lo leggo volentieri...(ovviamente resta privato, *è per mia "didattica"*)





kid ha detto:


> Scusa, cos'è che vuoi che ti spedisca privatamente?


kid, mandale i dati così si esercita e tu fatti mandare una sua foto!!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, mandale i dati così si esercita e tu fatti mandare una sua foto!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2009)

Kid non è per niente illogico voler rivelare l'adulterio. Anzi, forse andrebbe fatto, almeno a grandi linee (e sai che te lo dico da tempo).


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid non è per niente illogico voler rivelare l'adulterio. Anzi, forse andrebbe fatto, almeno a grandi linee (e sai che te lo dico da tempo).



No no no, non se ne parla nemmeno.... basta crisi, sono davvero stufo. Amo mia moglie, voglio vivere serenamente da ora in avanti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Ami tua moglie o pensi di amarla?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ami tua moglie o pensi di amarla?


oh cazz... adesso che sembra avere le idee chiare arrivi tu a riiiincasinarlo?


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Anna A*

Sai Anna..dopo un tradimento...son tanti che poi tornano sui loro passi....e sinceramente lo fanno per tanti motivi...fra questi è raro per amore....anche se tutti amano convincersi che sia così....


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ami tua moglie o pensi di amarla?



No no, la amo parecchio. Sarà la primavera?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai Anna..dopo un tradimento...son tanti che poi tornano sui loro passi....e sinceramente lo fanno per tanti motivi...fra questi è raro per amore....anche se tutti amano convincersi che sia così....


sei un pochetto cinico, sai?
e poi kid ha appena detto che si sente dinuovo innamoratissimo di sua moglie.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei un pochetto cinico, sai?
> e poi kid ha appena detto che si sente dinuovo innamoratissimo di sua moglie.


CApisco il suo pensiero comunque... all'inizio sono tornato sui miei passi senza sapere perchè, pensavo per mio figlio. Mi sbagliavo....


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

A me kid è simpatico e spero sia come dice lui....son smaccatamente sincero...e per le persone intelligenti la sincerità non è mai un difetto...certo ti attiri antipatie e guai...ma una vita senza guai....non sarebbe la mia vita...!!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me kid è simpatico e spero sia come dice lui....son smaccatamente sincero...e per le persone intelligenti la sincerità non è mai un difetto...certo ti attiri antipatie e guai...ma una vita senza guai....non sarebbe la mia vita...!!


Io pretendo sincerità dalle persone, anche quando può essere scomoda, tranquillo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Io adoro la verità....mi piace costruire ogni tipo di conoscenza o di discorso sulla verità,su base reali....voglio sbagliare nella verità...per la verità....!!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro la verità....mi piace costruire ogni tipo di conoscenza o di discorso sulla verità,su base reali....voglio sbagliare nella verità...per la verità....!!


Sei un paladino.


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

No....un povero sognatore....kid....un povero sognatore nel contesto ed in una società sbagliata!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro la verità....mi piace costruire ogni tipo di conoscenza o di discorso sulla verità,su base reali....voglio sbagliare nella verità...per la verità....!!


mi fai morire... sei per la trasparenza e scegli come nick Oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Fatto appositamente....qui tiro fuori il peggio....anche se a te non son riuscito a farla....


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto appositamente....qui tiro fuori il peggio....anche se a te non son riuscito a farla....


Anna è la persona più tosta che io abbia mai conosciuto telematicamente. una bomba di donna.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Anna è la persona più tosta che io abbia mai conosciuto telematicamente. *una bomba di donna. *


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io pretendo sincerità dalle persone, anche quando può essere scomoda, tranquillo.


Kid, ami tua moglie, il tradimento fa parte del passato, è primavera, hai Oscuro come migliore amico, Anna come bomba telematica, goditi il momento e basta con le pippe mentali!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Kid, ami tua moglie, il tradimento fa parte del passato, è primavera, hai Oscuro come migliore amico, Anna come bomba telematica, goditi il momento e basta con le pippe mentali!



Hai ragione cara, ma davvero non capisco cosa mi stia succedendo... ho aspettato questo senso di colpa per mesi ed ora che è arrivato... mi pesa un casino.


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Cosa devi fare? Vai sulla cima di una delle tue bellissime montagne con tua moglie e tuo figlio in una chiara giornata di sole, affacciatevi in un punto con panorama mozzafiato e rivolto verso tutta quella bellezza Grida dentro di te: che c* me ne frega!


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Cosa devi fare? Vai sulla cima di una delle tue bellissime montagne con tua moglie e tuo figlio in una chiara giornata di sole, affacciatevi in un punto con panorama mozzafiato e rivolto verso tutta quella bellezza Grida dentro di te: che c* me ne frega!


Ci proverò... grazie.


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Mi togli una curiosità? Un bravo ragazzo come te ci va nelle vostre saune?


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi togli una curiosità? Un bravo ragazzo come te ci va nelle vostre saune?


Dipende dove stanno le tue saune... le ultime che ho provato sono state quelle di Bormio... da favola!

E per favore, non darmi anche tu questo terribile appellativo... non sono così un bravo ragazzo, ho dei valori, ma in fin dei conti sono solo uno stronzo.


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Diciamo che dalle tue parti la caratteristica che differenzia le saune per me è che si va nudi uomini e donne. Non so se anche in Trentino, ma di certo in Sudtirol. Questa cosa genera scandalo, sgomento ed incredulità quando lo racconto. Io stessa mi sono sentita un pò imbarazzata la prima volta.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che dalle tue parti la caratteristica che differenzia le saune per me è che si va nudi uomini e donne. Non so se anche in Trentino, ma di certo in Sudtirol. Questa cosa genera scandalo, sgomento ed incredulità quando lo racconto. Io stessa mi sono sentita un pò imbarazzata la prima volta.



Terme di Merano e Bressanone sono così. Mai avuto problemi.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Diciamo che dalle tue parti la caratteristica che differenzia le saune per me è che si va nudi uomini e donne. Non so se anche in Trentino, ma di certo in Sudtirol. Questa cosa genera scandalo, sgomento ed incredulità quando lo racconto. Io stessa mi sono sentita un pò imbarazzata la prima volta.


solo in italia le saune sono separate. nel resto d'europa nessuno si scandalizza o si fa dei problemi.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Terme di Merano e Bressanone sono così. Mai avuto problemi.


 quelle di merano quando ci sono andata io erano separate. oggi donne domani uomini.
parlo del centro termale con le piscine anche all'aperto. di altri non so.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quelle di merano quando ci sono andata io erano separate. oggi donne domani uomini.
> parlo del centro termale con le piscine anche all'aperto. di altri non so.



Quando ci sono stato io erano tutti insieme.... comunque non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo, non le guardo nemmeno le donne nude... troppo svestite, non c'è gusto, mi piace fantasticare!


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Anche senza vestiti le cose su cui fantasticare si trovano volendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eppure una cosa vista come normalissima da tante persone è tacciata quasi come immorale da altre. Addirittura c'è chi non mi crede quando racconto credendo che io sia stata chissà in quali luoghi di perdizione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche senza vestiti le cose su cui fantasticare si trovano volendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non lo trovo immorale, ma fastidioso sì.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo trovo immorale, ma fastidioso sì.


Due anni fa a capodanno in Austria ci siam andati con la famiglia al completo...dopo un minimo di imbarazzo per le figlie la prima volta, già al secondo giorno la cosa passò senza più imbarazzo...

Credo sia più che altro una questione di "abituarsi" alla situazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Due anni fa a capodanno in Austria ci siam andati con la famiglia al completo...dopo un minimo di imbarazzo per le figlie la prima volta, già al secondo giorno la cosa passò senza più imbarazzo...
> 
> Credo sia più che altro una questione di "abituarsi" alla situazione...


Io trovo già fastidioso dover vedere le facce altrui e pure la mia...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io trovo già fastidioso dover vedere le facce altrui e pure la mia...


Tolti gli specchi a casa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che il più delle volte le facce altrui non hanno reazioni, nè più nè meno che se ti incontrassero dal fornaio vestita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tolti gli specchi a casa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ho nessuna voglia di vedere corpi che non scelgo di vedere.
Così è più chiaro?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tolti gli specchi a casa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero. è una questione di mentalità.
basta oltrepassare le alpi per capirlo. ma non solo riguardo alle saune, eh...


----------

